# Zurücksetzen oder nicht........



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2012)

.............. ist ja immer eine viel diskutierte Frage..

Gerade bei Raubfischen, auch weil Zander, Waller und Barsch vielen eben besser schmecken als Schleie, Karpfen oder Brassen..

Unabhängig von den in den einzelnen Bundesländern und Vereinen unterschiedlichen Regelungen und Gesetzen (die ja eh nur erstmal auf dem Papier stehen), würde mich mal interessieren, wie die Angler das grundsätzlich handhaben.

Mir gehts dabei nicht um die C+R-Diskussion, sondern schlicht darum, wie Angler wirklich ticken..

Ich mache immer wieder die Erfahrung, dass es eines ist, was geschrieben oder gepostet wird, was von Funktionären und Verbänden und Vereinen behauptet - und was von Anglern letztlich in der Realität dann wirklich getan wird.

Man kennt die Anordnung in vielen Gewässern, dass jeder maßige Fisch mitzunehmen ist - und genügend Angler, die scheinbar das Maßband nicht kennen und bei denen auch ein augenscheinlicher 70-cm-Hecht das Maß nicht erreicht hat und zurückgesetzt wird.

Man kennt auch Angler, die trotz Schonmaß, Schonzeit und Fangbegrenzung alles mitnehmen, was ein Gewässer hergibt.

Es soll auch ein paar geben, die sich genau den Regeln entsprechend verhalten, egal in wie weit diese als sinnvoll angesehen werden oder nicht..

Und es gibt jede Menge dazwischen...


Daher meine Frage, wie ihr das handhabt - und selbstverständlich ist es nicht sichtbar, wer wie ab gestimmt hat - soll ja wenigstens einen Anflug von Ehrlichkeit geben ;-)))

Neben dem anonymen (und hoffentlich ehrlichen) abstimmen kann natürlich auch jeder posten, wie er das handhabt und warum......






Bei mir selber gibts Raubfische, die ich gerne mitnehme, wenn sie für mich (als Single) die richtige Größe haben.
Vor allem Zander, Barsch und Waller (die sind meist zu groß).

Aber ich setze auch viel zurück (je nach Fangerfolg, oft genug muss man nicht zurücksetzen weil man nix kriegt ;-)))

Auch und gerade dann, wenn die Fische für mich zu groß sind - ich füll meine Truhe lieber mit Meeresfischen, weil ich da auch weiter fahren muss, Räuber kann ich mir frisch  fangen..


----------



## Stoney0066 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ich nehme eigentlich alle Zander, Barsche und Hechte mit, die ich verwerten kann. Barsche allerdings erst ab ca. 25-30 cm (bei uns gibts kein Schonmaß für Barsch), da haben sie eine gute Küchengröße.

Kapitale Fische sind mir zu schade zum Mitnehmen und hier bei uns viel zu selten. Die dürfen wieder schwimmen!


----------



## MDieken (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Moin,
ich fang dann mal an wie ich das mache:
Also zunächst mal bin ich nicht der Profi, der jeden Tag seine Metershechte fängt. Wenn ich dranbleibe fange ich alle paar Wochen mal einen maßigen Hecht. Keinen Kapitalen, sondern meistens zwischen 50-70 cm. Die nehme ich dann auch mit, ganz einfach, weil sie mir schmecken!
Barsche, besonders viele kleine entnehme ich grundsätzlich nicht, es sei denn, ich benötige Köderfische. Barsche nehme ich ab 25-30 cm mit, jenachdem wie sie genährt sind.

Und ich bin kein Angler, der Schonzeiten oder Fanglimits verletzt. 

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



> Und ich bin kein Angler, der Schonzeiten oder Fanglimits verletzt


Darum gehts ja hier nicht (daher auch Abstimmung anonym)..

Dass aber trotz Gesetzen/Bestimmungen sowohl zu viel mitgenommen wird, wenn man mal nen guten Tag hat; wie auch dass zurückgesetzt wird, obwohl in manchen Gewässern die Entnahme maßiger Fische vorgeschrieben ist, das müsste ja jeder zugeben können, der öfter mal unterwegs ist und sich anschaut, was an den Gewässern wirklich los ist...


----------



## Schlebusch (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

ich nehme NIE fische mit es sei denn sie sind durch drill und landung so verletzt oder ermüdet das ein releasen unmöglich ist.
ist allerdings noch nie passiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Scheint doch einigermaßen ehrlich werden zu können - nachdem am Anfang keiner für die Punkte 1 und 2 gestimmt hat, hatte ich da schon Zweifel....


----------



## Lorenz (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



LEV schrieb:


> ich nehme NIE fische mit es sei denn sie sind durch drill und landung so verletzt oder ermüdet das ein releasen unmöglich ist.



Ist bei mir derzeit genauso, nur dass ich als langjähriger und regelmäßig fangender Raubfischangler natürlich schon Fische verangelt habe oder solche Entnommen oder (untermassige/nicht verwertbare) released habe bei denen ein überleben zumindest zweifelhaft ist. Letzteres kann auch trotz einem einzelnen Einzelhaken am Kukö passieren (z.B. bei dem Zwerg gestern).  

Interessant wären wirkliche *Fakten* zu den Überlebensraten je nach Verletztungsgrad, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



> Interessant wären wirkliche Fakten zu den Überlebensraten je nach Verletztungsgrad, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...


Eben ;-))
Hier gehts ja nicht ums warum/warum, sondern ums ob und wie..

Das warum muss jeder mit sich selber ausmachen..


----------



## angler1996 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Hallo Thomas

vielleicht kannst Du ja die Position:
"Ich nehme nur verangelte Fische mit " ( sofern Mindestmass etc. stimmen)

ergänzen, so als Gedanke

Letztlich hab ich da so meine eigene Richtlinien aufgestellt und in meiner Kühltruhe lagert, wie bei Dir, nur Meeresfisch.
Zu groß für 2 Personen- definitiv zurück.
Schwer verletzt und Maß stimmt etc. ab in den Topf.
Ansonsten hab ich irgenwie immer nasse Hände

Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ich entnehme regelmäßig - weils schmeckt - aber längst nicht alles und nicht jedes Mal.
Nur soviel dass immer ein, zwei Mahlzeiten im Kühler sind, falls ich mal Bock drauf hab.

#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ich handhabe das unterschiedlich. Zander setze ich öfters zurück, wenn sie knapp gehakt sind / ich den Haken schnell lösen kann. Einfach aus dem Grund weil ich oft angeln fahre und weil hier am Gewässer auf dem Zander der größte Angeldruck herrscht.

Barsche die deutlich unter 25cm groß sind kommen auch zurück ins Wasser, ansonsten nehm ich sie immer mit. Als Köder könnte man kleine Barsche zwar nehmen, aber ich denke mir immer das diese Fischart zu "edel" dafür ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas
> 
> vielleicht kannst Du ja die Position:
> "Ich nehme nur verangelte Fische mit " ( sofern Mindestmass etc. stimmen)
> ...


Hier gehts ja nicht ums warum/warum, sondern ums ob und wie..

Das warum muss jeder mit sich selber ausmachen..


----------



## Aurikus (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Da ich wirklich sehr gerne Fisch esse, nehme ich auch in regelmäßigen Abständen meinen Fang mit nach Hause!! Dass soll aber nicht heissen, dass ich all meine Fänge mitnehme und auch nicht an jedem Angeltag!! Zumal ich oft am Rhein angel und man natürlich hin und wieder, als tapferes Schneiderlein nach Hause geht! 
Zu Große und natürlich zu Kleine kann ich irgendwie nicht richtig festhalten und flutschen mir immer wieder ins Wasser!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Zander nehme ich gelegentlich mal mit. So 2-3 im Jahr. 

Kleinere Welse und Quappen nehm ich regelmäßig mit. 

Forellen und Aal angel ich meistens nur, wenn ich welche brauche - die nehm ich dann folglich auch alle mit, die maßig sind. 

Hechte gehen wenn irgendmöglich immer zurück.
Barsche nehm ich meistens nur kleine, als Köderfisch, mit.


----------



## Donald84 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Nehme im Jahr auch nur etwa 2-3 Zander bzw. Mefos mit. Rest wird wieder schonend released. 
Stärker verletzte/blutende maßige Fische landen ebenfalls alle in den Topf.


----------



## Schwän (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Moin Moin
Bei mir ist das so, dass mich der schwundende Fischbestand in Deutschland so schockiert hat, das ich alles wieder zurück setzte was ich fange. Außnahme war ein untermaßiger Hecht von 45 cm der sich mit dem Drilling halb aufgeschlitzt hat. Meiner Meinung nach sind Angler der Natur verpflichtet und man sollte folgerichtlich nur Fische mitnehmen die auch zahlreich vorhanden sind aber die Ansicht habe ich wohl exklusiv.


----------



## FisherMan66 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

2 bis 3 Hechte pro Jahr zwischen 70 und 80 cm - oder mal einen als Geschenk für einen Fischliebhaber. Mehr kann ich nicht verwerten.
Zander auch 2 bis 3.
Barsche um 25 bis 30 cm, wenn sie gut beißen und es mehrere sind. Im Boot kein Problem.
Dorsch - komme ich viel zu selten zu, wenn ja, dann gerne.
Wenn der Gott des Meeres mir wohlgesonnen ist, auch 1 bis 2 Lachse oder MeFos.


----------



## wobbler68 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Hallo

Ich könnte 5 mal in der Woche 3 x mal Täglich Fisch essen!!!!:k:k:l

Da es ja auch noch andere als Raubfische gibt, werden die auch verspeist.

Was ich aber mit nehme hängt auch davon ab ob der Haken mit der Löse Zange gelöst werden kann ,ohne den Fisch zu verletzen .Dazu zählt für mich auch wenn ich ihn "länger" anfassen müsste um den Haken zu lösen.(Verletzung der Schleimschicht)


Da kommt mal ein 50 er Hecht,Aal mit der schlecht gehakt war.Dann wird mal ein 70 er Hecht,Aal zurückgesetzt der vorn gehakt war.Und ich gehe dann mal ohne Fisch nach Hause!
Beim erreichen des Fanglimits (kommt aber leider kaum vor)wird halt auf etwas anderes geangelt,da schwimmt genug rum.

Mfg

Alex


----------



## dennisk19899 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Wenn ich einen Raubfisch fange kommt der mit nachhause aber auch nur wenn er das Maß hat, wenn er einen cm zu klein ist kommt er zurück, was bei uns viele nicht machen. Wenn ich meine Raubfischfänge voll hab. was ein nie der fall ist würde natürlich die Raubrute nicht mehr ins wasser kommen.


----------



## FranzJosef (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Barsch ab 25, Zander & Hecht ab Maß.
Wenn man den gefangenen Fisch nicht verwerten will, hat man nicht angeln zu gehen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ich esse für mein Leben gerne Fisch, aber eben nur gewisse Arten. Hechte mag ich wegen den Gräten nicht, somit wird da auch nicht gezielt drauf geangelt und ungewollter Beifang wird zurückgesetzt.

Auf meinem Speiseplan steht der Zander und der Barsch, genauso wie Aal, Quappe und Dorsch.

Entnommen werden so viele Fische, wie ich verwerten kann. Habe ich dies erreicht, dann höre ich auf zu Angeln.

Ich lege mir aber durchaus auch einen Vorrat (innerhalb von 4 Wochen verwertbare Menge) in der Truhe an, für längere Durststrecken z.B. wegen mangelnder Zeit zum Angeln.

Im Grunde kann ich mit meinen Fängen einmal pro Woche mit der Familie Fisch essen und das reicht mir.

Fange ich also einmal durch Zufall 7 Zander, dann habe ich da durchaus eine Verwertungsmöglichkeit, lasse sie dann danach aber auch für ein paar Wochen komplett in Ruhe. Genau so halte ich es auch bei anderen Fischen. 

Ich halte mich an die Mindestmaße und erlaubten Entnahmemengen, benutze aber wiederum kein eigenes Küchenfenster. Was Maß hat, das kommt meistens mit, allerdings muss das Mindestmaß eindeutig errecht sein, also in der Regel eindeutig mindestens einen cm drüber. Milimeterfeilscherei mag ich nicht.

Bei uns gibt es keine Entnahmepflicht.


----------



## Gxldi1976 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Barsche nehme ich niemals mit Hammer geiler Fisch.
Zander auch nicht, da ich sie zu selten erwische und sie mir zu kostbar sind
Hechte hin und wieder ab 60 cm oder wenn Sie bluten, was gelegentlich bei mir noch vorkommt.

Welse habe ich bis jetzt nur kleine an der Angel gehabt und 3 begleiteten mich nach Hause, da die eine richtige Plage bei uns sind ( heisst es zumindest) und ich wollte auch mal einen probieren . Aber würde sagen 30-40 % nehme ich davon mit. Größere niemals, sollen eh nicht gut sein.
Schied nahm ich einen mit und nie wieder ausser verangelt wenn dies überhaupt geht, einfach sportlicher Fisch


----------



## WK1956 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Hallo,

ich entnehme eher selten Fische, liegt hauptsächlich daran, das wir drei Angler in der Familie sind und nur das mitnehmen was wir dann auch verwerten können.
Sind Fische verangelt oder so verletzt, das sie nicht sinnvoll zurückgesetzt werden können, werden Sie immer entnommen. 
Ansonsten entnehme ich Hechte so gut wie nie, Zander, wenn ich denn mal einen massigen erwische immer, Barsche ab 20 cm meistens, Aale werden auch meist immer mitgenommen. 
Forellen sind die Fischart die ich wohl am meisten fange, da entnehme ich meist nur verletzte Fische oder größere Regenbogenforellen. Bachforellen werden fast immer zurückgesetzt.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Honeyball (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Da ich nur sehr selten angle, würde ich alles, was schmeckt, auch mitnehmen, sofern es den Regeln entspricht.
 Würde ich öfter angeln, wäre dies anders.


----------



## sunny (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Halte das wie Honeyball. So selten wie ich angeln gehe, würde ich den Regeln entsprechend auch Fisch entnehmen. 

Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich noch seltener fange als angle . Der letzte Fang eines maßigen Zanders ist bestimmt 2 Jahre her |uhoh:.


----------



## Wickedstyler (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Zu kleine oder kapitale gehen wieder in ihr Element ...


----------



## silviomopp (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Vor der ablaichen nehme ich garnichts mit... Im Herbst genau 2 stück ...hab ich die beiden , geht der Rest auch wieder zurück 
.


----------



## teddy- (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

hallo

ich nehme alle hechte mit außer sie sind zu klein aber es kann auch mal ein 48er dabei sein dazu muß ich sagen das ich nur ein mal auf hecht im jahr angel 

barsch nehme ich auch alle mit die ne gute größe haben die sind schneller weg wie die katze kucken kann barsche haben wir mehr als genug in unseren gewässern

dorsch wittling herring und scholle das selbe so oft komm ich ja nicht an die ostsee

und der gute aal geht auch ab ner guten größe mit 

wels hatte ich noch nicht werd ich aber auch mitnehmen 

wenns passt geh ich jede woche 1-2 mal angeln aber meistens kann ich nur alle 2 wochen

an die schonzeiten halte ich mich außer der beifang ist verletzt

so das war meine erliche antwort 


gruß stephan


----------



## Ein_Angler (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Barsche werden grundsätzlich mitgenommen sobald sie das Maß von ca. 20 cm überschritten haben, die sind einfach so lecker das ich sie nicht zurück setzten kann. 

Zander nehme ich auch gerne mit, aber habe so ein Maß von ca. 50cm ab dem ich die Fische mitnehme, da ich grosse Exemplare eher selten ans Band bekomme kann nicht sagen ob ich diese auch mitnehmen würde. 

Bei Hechten sieht das ganze schon anders aus, der Hecht muss dann schon ~70cm haben damit ich den mitnehmen würde, zu grosse werden aber auch wieder zurückgestezt, den einen der grösser ist wie 1 Meter kann ich eh nicht verwerten, dafür ist meine Gefriereinheit zu klein.

Ich bin bekennender Fischesser und aus diesem Grund wird auch verwertet was ich verwerten kann. Ich gebe ja nicht umsonst Geld für diverse Scheine aus, um dann immer mit leeren Händen nach Hause zu gehen.

Edit: Natürlich werden Fische die einen dicken Bauch voller Laich haben wieder zurückgesetzt, die Reproduktion ist wichtig damit ich auch in Zukunft gefangene Fische essen kann.


----------



## BARSCH123 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Barsch ab 30cm, Zander ab 50cm und Aal ab 45cm kommen immer mit.. Hechte kommen zurück, schmecken mir nicht.

Da ich aber selten mal auf Raubfisch fische, hält sich die entnahme in grenzen..

Tl.


----------



## Nordwärts (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Hechte nehme ich mit, wenn ich weiß, dass ich sie auch bald verwerte. Da das sehr selten ist, mögen es vielleicht 3-4 im Jahr sein.
Zander nehme ich fast immer mit, halte aber das Maximal ein, und brech auch nicht in Tränen aus, wenn ich einen maßigen zurücksetze!
Barsche, setze ich fast generell zurück!
Andere nehmen ab 30 mit, ich setzte ab 30 sowieso zurück, große Barsche sind rar, auch wenn für viele ein 30iger nicht groß sein mag. 1-2 Mal im Jahr gibts bei mir dann aber doch zum Mittag Barsch, dann müssen im Jahr halt ca. 15 dran glauben. Verangel ich einen Fisch und habe keine Verwertung, dann geben ich ihnen einen anderen Angler.


Dieses "Ich gebe Geld für Angelsachen aus, ich gebe Geld für den Lehrgang aus, für Gewässerkarten, das muss ich wieder rausholen" kann ich gar nicht leiden. Wenn es nur um den Fisch geht, dann lasst angeln lieber bleiben und geht zum Fischer des vertrauens, das ist summa summarum gewiss billiger!


----------



## Werner1 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Hallo,

da ich eher selten angeln gehe, aber gerne Fisch esse, entnehme ich alles was ich fange unter Beachtung der Regeln.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## teddy- (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

@nordwärts

ist ja schön wenn du das nicht leiden kannst ist auch ok aber wenn es ein anderer angler so macht geht dich das nichts an 

ist nicht böse gemeint

gruß


----------



## Carp-MV (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ich nehme soweit alles mit was das Mindestmaß erreicht hat....
Ich fange auch meistens nicht soviel das ich jetzt diese nicht ordentlich verwerten oder Lagern könnte. 

Ab und zu wie vor kurzen wenn es tatsächlich mal passiert das ich 5 Karpfen auf einmal fange, setze ich dann natürlich auch wieder welche zurück weil ich so eine Menge auf einmal dann natürlich nicht brauche. Ich gehe grundsätzlich also aus zwei Gründen zum Angeln. Erstens weil es mir sehr viel freude bereitet und zweitens möchte ich schon was fangen was ich dann auch essen kann. Das gleiche wie eben beschrieben würde auch für Raubfisch gelten.


Gruß Carp-MV


----------



## Nordwärts (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Da ich nur sehr selten angle, würde ich alles, was schmeckt, auch mitnehmen, sofern es den Regeln entspricht.
> Würde ich öfter angeln, wäre dies anders.



Weniger AB Aktivität = mehr Fisch ?

:vik:

Gruß!


Oma Edith:



teddy- schrieb:


> @nordwärts
> 
> ist ja schön wenn du das nicht leiden kannst ist auch ok aber wenn es ein anderer angler so macht geht dich das nichts an
> 
> ...



Ich will keine Diskusion, du kannst aber gerne per PN antworten, wenn du es für angebracht hälst. 
Ich stelle die Frage in den Raum

Ist das nicht sehr von Unmoral geprägt? Sollte angeln nicht mehr als Fischfang beeinhalten?


----------



## Franz_16 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



> Ich will keine Diskusion, du kannst aber gerne per PN antworten


*Sehr richtig! - das könnt ihr per PN diskutieren. *

Es soll *hier* aber nicht über SINN und UNSINN des entsprechenden Verhaltens diskutiert werden - sondern einfach mal wiedergegeben werden wie es tatsächlich am Wasser aussieht. 

Das haben wir jetzt schon über 4 Seiten recht gut hinbekommen und das sollten wir nach Möglichkeit auch bitte so fortführen! 

Daher nochmal der klare Hinweis:
*KEINE MORALDISKUSSIONEN || KEINE C&R DISKUSSIONEN HIER!!!*​


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Danke Franz, warst schneller!


----------



## teddy- (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

sorry bitte löschen


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Passt scho - ab jetzt halt beachten..


----------



## Katteker (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

1. Mag ich den Flossenträger überhaupt?
2. Passt er in die Pfanne?
3. Finde ich den in der Pfanne überhaupt wieder oder ist der zu klein?
4. Passen Schonmaß- und zeit?
5. Hab ich überhaupt Hunger auf Fisch?
6. Fange ich überhaupt einen Fisch oder sind die Viechers wieder schlauer als ich?

Wenn ich alles mit JA beantworten kann, kommt der Fang mit. Wenn nicht, dann halt nicht.

Grade Räuber habe ich nur recht selten, und wenn doch, dann häufig nur Untermaßige. Daher stellt sich die Frage, ob Pfanne oder nicht, eh nicht sehr oft.

Grundsätzlich ist mein Ziel, Fisch für die Pfanne zu fangen. Immer nur soviel wie ich sinnvoll verwerten kann. Und ich habe auch kein Problem damit, auch wieder zurück zu setzen.

Letzte Woche sind mehrere Barsche wieder schwimmen gegangen und ein Hecht ist in die Kühltruhe gewandert.


----------



## Colophonius (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Meine Faustformel:

Fisch ist maßig und gut gehakt (Maulwinkel o.ä.) : geht wieder zurück
Fisch ist maßig und blutet: wird verspeist.

Ab und an nehme ich aber auch "gut" gehakte Fische mit.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ich nehme das mit, was ich und meine Eltern essen können. 
Für Freunde, Arbeitskollegen etc. gibts nichts - also alles nur für den privaten Bauch!

Zumeist ist es Zander, wenn mal was beißt...  - ist im Moment ne Plage...
Hecht hab ich mal probiert, schmeckte mir/uns aber nicht so,daher geht der in Zukuft auch zurück. 
Barsche müssen schon ne gewisse Größe haben, damit es sich auch lohnt.
Wels schmeckt schon super - allerdings ist in "meinen" Gewässern Entnahmeverbot (Holland) und daher leider nicht möglich. Dann aber nur bis max. 1m ("Forellen"teiche).

Letztlich ist es so:
Ich halte mich an Mindestgrößen, Fangbegrenzungen und an die Geschmäcker und die Verwertungsmengen im privaten Kreis zuhause.
Das wird dann mitgenommen oder wieder reingeworfen!


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Mal im Ernst einen blutenden Zander zurück zu setzen ist dummes Zeug.
Außerdem angele ich auf Fische die ich essen mag, ich schmeiße doch keinen in der Natur groß gewordenen Fisch ins Wasser um mir irgendwelchen Dreck im Supermarkt zu kaufen - am besten noch Fischstäbchen.
Gefangenen Fisch zu verspeisen gehört zum Hobby Angeln.


----------



## FranzJosef (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Mich wuerden mal die Fangbegrenzungen Eurer "Haus-Gewaesser" interessieren??
_
"Ich nehme regelmäßig Raubfische mit, erreiche aber selten das Limit."
_DAS klingt schon ein wenig so, als ob es moralisch anstoessig ist, mehr als nur einen einzelnen Raubfisch zu entnehmen, auch wenn's erlaubt ist... 

PS: Meine "Jahres-Erlaubnis-Quote" sind 1095 Hechte und 1095 Zander oder 1095 Salmoniden...


----------



## faceman (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Wenn ich was fange nehme ich öfter auch mal was mit aber längst nicht alles.


----------



## Oldschoool (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Karpfen - Wenn ich überhaupt mal einen mitnehme dann hat der maximal 4 Pfund, das passiert aber maximal 1 mal im Jahr.

Zander, wenn ich hunger drauf habe , genau das gleiche gilt für Hecht.... aber eben schlachten und verwerten --->> *von einfrieren bei der Frische, halte ich gar nix*.

Weißfische, das.... die gleiten mir grundsätzlich aus der Hand - egal wie groß und wie schwer.

Barsche, ich glaube ich habe in 25 Jahren einmal einen mitgenommen.

Und nun zum Aal, den liebe ich gebraten und geräuchert , aber auch hier gilt, die Frische verwerten , Tiefgefroren naja, er schmeckt eben nicht mehr so gut. Also wenn es funktioniert, nehme ich auch mal ein paar mit.

Zu guter letzt natürlich die Forelle -->> Wenn ich zu einem Forellenpuff fahre dann nur wegen den Forellen , günstiger bekomme ich die nirgendwo, und wenn mir nun einer erzählen will , er fängt nichts beim Forellenhof in Obernwöhren.... dann sag ich ihm hat er sich nicht mit dem Thema befasst.

TOP Score 34 Forellen in 4 Stunden mit 2 Mann , da ich nur 1000 meter entfernt wohne kenne ich die Teiche bis ins Detail.


----------



## olafjans (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ich würde auch mal einen verangelten untermaßigen Zander mitnehmen, denn der geht mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit sowieso kaputt.
Dafür geht einer der nächsten maßigen zurück.
Ist doch Blödsinn, einen toten untermaßigen Fisch zu verbuddeln anstatt ihn sinnvoll zu verwerten. Allerdings setzt das die Ehrlichkeit eines jeden Anglers voraus, auch sich selber gegenüber. Denn ansonsten sagt jeder, der einen untermaßigen im Beutel hat, dass der schon tot am Haken hing. Da man davon nicht ausgehen kann, gibt es wohl diese Regelung. 
Ich nehm sowieso lieber immer 2 weniger als einen mehr mit, dann hab ich weniger in der Küche zu tun 

Ist alles natürlich nur rein hypothetisch gesprochen und wird wohl in der Realität nie so passieren wie geschildert.


----------



## Schneiderkönig (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Hallo hallo!
Also ich handhabe es so das ich meine Zander die verangelt sind 
,was beim angeln mit der Stellfischrute ja schon mal vorkommt,
verwerte ,damit das Tier nicht umsonst gestorben ist.
Dafür glitschen mir  grundsätzlich alle Fische die ich beim Jiggen fange ,die ja zu 99,9% vorne im Maul gehakt sind wieder ins Wasser zurück, son Pech!
Aber es soll ja Leute geben und das ist kein Witz,die fangen in der Schonzeit untermassige Zander und hauen die vor´n Kopp
und der Wasserschutzpolizei erzählen sie dann das wäre ein Rotauge,
gut das der Kollege aus unserem Verein ausgeschlossen wurde.
Immer Augenmass behalten, dann passt das schon.


----------



## dennisk19899 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Mich wuerden mal die Fangbegrenzungen Eurer "Haus-Gewaesser" interessieren??




2 Raubfische pro Woche: Hecht Zander 
5 Karpfen o. Schleien pro Woche  aber nicht mehr wie 2 am Tag
10 Weißfische am Tag wenn ich mich nicht irre,
Aal Barsch soweit ich mich erinnere gibts keine beschrenkung.
Wels haben wir weder Schonmaß noch zeit und man MUSS Ihn entnehmen.


----------



## randio (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Gute Frage...

Eigentlich nehme ich "fast" nie Fisch mit.
Zumindest prozentual sehr, sehr wenig.

Wenn ich meine 300-400 Zander im Jahr fange, kann ich es mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren, so 5-8 Fische im Jahr zu entnehmen. Kommt aber auf die Umstände und den Fisch an.

Ich würde z.B. nie einen toten Fisch über mehrere Stunden in der Tüte lassen. Außerdem habe ich mir Entnahmefenster auferlegt, so das z.B. jeder Zander mal die Möglichkeit hatte auch abzulaichen.

Zander ca. 55cm
Hecht ca. 55-65cm 
Forelle ca. 35-40cm
Barsch ca.30-35cm

Alles andere macht für mich wenig Sinn, da ich meinen Fisch frisch mag und nicht aus der Truhe!

Außerdem geht doch nichts über frischen Meeresfisch vom Markt.


----------



## Acharaigas (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

mein voting fiel auf "ich nehme nur in einzelfällen einen raubfisch mit!"

das liegt daran, dass ich warte bis ein fisch so ungünstig gehakt ist, so dass er schlechte überlebenschancen hat. oder so ausgedrillt, dass er sich nicht zügig genug erholt. dann kommt der fisch mit. aber von z.b. 117 zandern dieses jahr sind bis jetzt alle zurück gewandert. letztes jahr waren es bei 107 zandern 4, die mit mussten. aber dank fast 100% kunstköder ist es eher selten, dass einer mit muss. dieses jahr zum leidwesen meiner freundin. die wartet schon sehnsüchtig auf nen verangelten zander. aber will auch nicht, dass ich einfach so nen fisch abschlage. findet als noch-nicht-anglerin das zurücksetzen besser.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



			
				FranzJosef

PS: Meine "Jahres-Erlaubnis-Quote" sind 1095 Hechte und 1095 Zander oder 1095 Salmoniden... :)[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Wasn das? :q Da könnte man auch gleich sagen es gibt keine Begrenzung, diese Quote kann doch niemand erreichen...


----------



## Criss81 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Hey bei mir ist es unterschiedlich,

Hecht geht eigentlich immer zurück, ich habe einmal einen gegessen und ist einfach nicht mein Fall.
Zander auch, da in unserem Vereinstümpel nen echter Glücksfang.
Barsche würde ich hin und wieder mitnehmen, nur entweder sind sie mir zu groß oder einfach zu klein. So richtig die Küchengröße fange ich nicht 

Wels!? Noch nie einen beim Spinnfischen gefangen. Habe mal einen aus dem Forellenpuff gegessen und muss sagen, so frittiert und im Bierteig war es echt lecker ,).

Chris


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



D1985 schrieb:


> Wasn das? :q Da könnte man auch gleich sagen es gibt keine Begrenzung, diese Quote kann doch niemand erreichen...





3  erlaubte Fische pro Angeltag x 365 Tage = 1095 Fische.:m

Schwierig aber nicht unmöglich wenn man gute Gewässer hat, nie krank wird und immer passendes Wetter(oder passender Kleidung).

|wavey:


----------



## Wurschtsepp (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Für mich war das ganz klar 

_Ich nehme nur ab und zu mal einen Raubfisch mit. 

Hecht zwischen 60 - 70 ab und zu ansonsten geht alles zurück.
Barsche erst ab 25cm.
Bzw Waller geht eig. immer zurück außer ich hab mal nen kleinen 70er der schmeckt dann auch ganz gut 
Im großen und ganzen wenn mal ein großer Brocken am Hacken hängt darf er wieder schwimmen  Untermaß ist ja sowieso klar... also für mich zumindest. Gibt aber am Chiemsee genug Fischer die das nicht so sehn 
_


----------



## Sammler (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Hechte dürfen bei mir alle wieder Schwimmen, Barsche ist vom Gewässer abhängig. Was ich öfters mal mitnehme ist eine schöne Forelle.


----------



## Bobster (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ich entnehme praktisch nie einen Fisch, 
das wäre schlecht für mein Karma


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Finde zwei Dinge klasse, für die ich mich hier ausdrücklich bedanken möchte:
Dass in so kurzer Zeit so viele abgestimmt haben...

Dass es trotz der Brisanz des Themas fast durchgängig ohne Stress abging..

Da werd ich dann wohl noch einige Umfragen hinterhersetzen mit der Zeit, wenn das so gut klappt......

Danke dafür!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Da ich grundsätzlich keinen Fisch esse, setze ich so gut wie alles zurück. Es sei denn jemand aus dem Verwandten/Bekanntenkreis meldet Bedarf an.

Wären Fische bei mir kulinarisch so angesiedelt wie Schnitzel, würd ich mir die Kühltruhe vollhauen mit allem was legal entnommen werden darf. 

Ehrlich genug?


----------



## Der-Graf (16. August 2012)

Ehrliche Antwort? Gerne! Ich fische am Rhein und fange dermaßen selten Fisch im allgemeinen und quasi nie einen Raubfisch. Wenn ich dann doch mal einen maßigen Zander/Hecht außerhalb der Schonzeit fangen sollte, würde ich nicht zögern, den mitzunehmen. Bei Barsch/Aal sieht das anders aus, weil durch Erreichen des Mindestmaßes noch nicht gegeben ist, dass an dem Fisch was wirklich Essbares dran ist. Da mache ich es dann vom "Fleischgehalt" (Größe+Gewicht) abhängig. Da ich gerne selbstgefangenen Fisch esse, ist das für mich persönlich die sinnvollste Lösung. Anders sähe es aus, wenn ich jedes Mal Fisch fangen würde oder bei einem Ansitz gleich mehrere Fische, die ich nicht zeitnah verzehren könnte. Dann dürften sich ausgewählte Exemplare sicher auch weiter ihres Lebens erfreuen. Immer unter der Prämisse, dass der Fisch von mir noch bedenkenlos als lebensfähig eingestuft werden kann - also nicht stark blutet, der Haken sonst wo hängt, er beim Zurücksetzen ne halbe Eskimorolle macht, etc.


----------



## schrauber78 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Im letzten Jahr hab ich von Mai bis November 128 maßige Zander gefangen. Ich gehe sehr gern angeln und nicht nur um "Beute" zu machen. Das mindestmaß in Niedersachsen beträgt 50cm, aber da an diesen Zwergen nichts dran ist, entnehme ich wenn dann nur Fische ab 60cm.
Zander Ü-60 sind im Bereich Hannover schon recht selten,aber trotzdem waren es etwa 30 im letzten Jahr. Bei mir als Single-Haushalt ist das aber immernoch zu viel un die Fische vernümftig zu verwerten, da ich auch einige gefanene Barsche verwerten muss.
Alles in allem entnehme ich pro Jahr etwa 10 Zander und 50 Barsche zur Verwertung, denn alles anderewürde nur bei mir im Froster den Gefrierbrand-Tot erleiden.
Wenn ich dann mal bei meiner Familie an der Elbe bin, entnehme ich auch mal größere oder zwei Fische, aber auch nur weil ich weiß das die Fische verwertet werden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Jeder 8te grob geschätzt.Also ab und an.Richtet sich auch nach meinem Hunger und meinem Willen zu kochen,dabei berücksichtige ich die Fischart,das Gewässer etc.

Ansonsten ist es mir ehrlich gesagt vollkommen "lachs",was ich in die Pfanne haue,ich bin Fischesser aus Leidenschaft und wenn ich Lust habe sinds auch mal 2 Hechte und Co die mitgehen,aber ist wirklich situativ,da man ja mit einer kleinen Kühlbox nicht den Jahresvorrat anlegen kann.


----------



## Lenger06 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ganz ehrlich...Salzwasserfisch geht fast alles maßige mit und damit wird neben meiner Kühltruhe auch der Bedarf der Verwandschaft und Bekannten abgedeckt. Raubfische aus dem Süßwasser gehen zu 90 % zurück, da es meiner Meinung nach grade an den stark befischten Gewässern sonst kaum noch Räuber gebe wenn jeder seine Fische bis ans Limit entnehmen würde...so schnell können die sich gar nicht reproduzieren...ich nehme nur mal einen mit wenn er wegen Verletzung nicht zurückgestezt werden kann oder wenn meine Mutter mal gerne wieder ein Zanderfilet hätte...aber selbst in den seltenen Fällen habe ich dann ein schlechtes Gewissen..
Gruß


----------



## Margarelon (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Hmm... Bei mir ist nichts passendes zum Abstimmen dabei...
Aber grundsätzlich halte ich das so:
Erste Frage, unverletzt? Nein: abschlagen.
Ja: zweite Frage. Untermaßig? Zurück. Zu groß (wie soll ich einen Monsterwels verwerten?) Zurück.
Dritte Frage: Schmeckt mir der Fisch? Dann nix wie in die Pfanne.
Alles natürlich unter Berücksichtigung der Fangmengenbegrenzungen usw...
Allerdings, maßige Zander (würden...) und Forellen gehen immer mit (natürlich auch nur erlaubte Mengen, klar!) Die schmecken zu gut und werden immer verwertet. 
Falls ich denn mal einen Zander fange... #q
Allerdings würde ich bei denen wohl situationsbedingt entscheiden.... Hätte ich einen 90 cm Zander unverletzt im Arm, täte er mir wahrscheinlich so leid, dass ich ihm sein so langes Leben noch weiterhin gönnen würde... Wie ich mich kenne, würde ich mich dann mit einem Foto begnügen.

Und wenn ich mal einen relativ gesicherten Fangerfolg haben und dazu die Truhe auffüllen will, fahre ich selbstverständlich auch zum Forellenpuff meines Vertrauens. 6-8 Forellen fangen und paarweise vakuumiert eingefroren. Die sind auch nach vier Wochen wie frisch.
Ich hatte meinen Spaß und Fangerfolg, Weltbeste Ehefrau bekommt lecker Fisch.


----------



## Seefliege (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

|wavey: @ Thomas,

" ... Hier gehts ja nicht ums warum/warum, sondern ums ob und wie..." |kopfkrat

Dann braucht ja hier auch garnicht diskutiert werden, worüber denn auch ... #c Das vorläufige Ergebnis der Umfrage selbst finde ich sehr positiv, da ja wohl ca. 2/3 der votenden Angler nur selten Mal einen Raubfisch entnehmen. Das ist natürlich nicht repräsentativ, aber schon ne gewisse Richtungsaussage ... Die Vielentnehmer können sich also freuen. :m Bleibt fast alles für sie übrig ... Entsprechende Hochrechnungen eines achso gesetzestreuen Entnahmeverhaltens wurden ja hier aus entsprechenden Kreisen bereits provokativ in die (W)Runde gestreut ... Danke für so viel mathematischen Sachverstand. #6


----------



## FranzJosef (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Seefliege schrieb:


> Die Vielentnehmer können sich also freuen. :m Bleibt fast alles für sie übrig ... Entsprechende Hochrechnungen eines achso gesetzestreuen Entnahmeverhaltens wurden ja hier aus entsprechenden Kreisen bereits provokativ in die (W)Runde gestreut ... Danke für so viel mathematischen Sachverstand. #6


Anscheinend bist Du nicht in der Lage zu differenzieren. 
Wenn man an 'nem Gewaesser wohnt/angelt, bei dem nur 2 Raubfische/Woche zur Entnahme erlaubt sind, ist "Vielentnahme" (Entnahme bis zum Fanglimit) natuerlich nicht so prickelnd. Wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum nur so wenige Raubfische entnommen werden duerfen.

Wenn man an 'nem Gewaesser wohnt/angelt, an dem *pro Tag* die Entnahme 3 Hechte und 3 Zander erlaubt ist, wird man sich ja wohl nicht dafuer entschuldigen muessen, wenn man 4x oder 5x die Woche (Raub-)Fisch isst. 

PS: Die Entnahme von 1 bis 2 Hechte bis 6 lbs, 2x oder 3x in der Woche, ist halt an manchen Gewaessern nicht viel & hat mit Erreichen eines Fanglimits bei Weitem nix zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



			
				Seefliege schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist natürlich nicht repräsentativ, aber schon ne gewisse Richtungsaussage ...


Bei 300 Stimmen lässt sich schon eine gewisse Repräsentanz ableiten - aber eben nicht für Angler allgemein, sondern für die AB-User, da alleine aus deren Kreisen ja die Stimmen kommen können (wenngleich wiederum sicherlich AB-User sich aus der Gruppe der Angler allgemein mit einer gewissen Repräsentanz rekrutieren...)......



			
				Seefliege schrieb:
			
		

> Entsprechende Hochrechnungen eines achso gesetzestreuen Entnahmeverhaltens wurden ja hier aus entsprechenden Kreisen bereits provokativ in die (W)Runde gestreut


Ja, wenn man weis,s in wie vielen Gewässern/Bundesländern das entnehmen jeden maßigen Fisches vorgeschrieben ist, ist es schon erhellend, wenn man sieht, wie wenig sich der Angler in der Praxis um geltende Vorschriften/Gesetze kümmert........


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

moin moin,

dann mal Butter bei die Fische.
Obwohl ich sehr gerne Fisch esse kommt bei mir nur wirklich selten einer mit nach Hause.
Hecht max 1-2 pro Jahr und auch nur wenn er die richtige "Küchengröße" hat. Barsch eigentlich nie weil ich meisst nur die größe fange dass es sich nicht lohnt sie mitzunehmen und wenn ich wirklich mal ein größeres exemplar am Band habe setze ich es meisst wieder zurück,vorrausgesetzt der Fisch ist auch überlebensfähig.
Fische die "verangelt" sind und nicht zurückgesetzt werden können würde ich natürlich eher verwerten statt sie irgendwo zu verbuddeln!  

mfg Sascha|wavey:


----------



## FranzJosef (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man weiss in wie vielen Gewässern/Bundesländern das entnehmen jeden maßigen Fisches vorgeschrieben ist, ist es schon erhellend, wenn man sieht, wie wenig sich der Angler in der Praxis um geltende Vorschriften/Gesetze kümmert........


Manchmal ist halt der Intellekt des Otto-Normal-Durchschnitts-Poebels angebrachter als manche Gesetze... 

Was soll den die Entnahme eines gerade mal so maßigen Hechtes? Da bleiben 350g bis 400g Filet uebrig.
Und was soll man mit Hechten Ü80cm? Mehr als 4 oder 5 Pfund Fleisch auf einmal braucht doch selten jemand.
Also waere/ist es wohl am angebrachtesten/logischsten, gezielt Jagd auf Hechte in der Groessenordnung von 65-75cm mit 4 bis 8 lbs zu machen. Und da wir bei ehrlich sind: Da sind/waeren mir auch Entnahmevorschriften á la "jeder maßige Fisch ist abzuknueppeln" egal.


----------



## Seefliege (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

|wavey: @ Franz-Joseph;

Ich beneide Dich um Dein Hausgewässer ... #6

" ... Wenn man an 'nem Gewaesser wohnt/angelt, an dem *pro Tag* die Entnahme 3 Hechte und 3 Zander erlaubt ist, wird man sich ja wohl nicht dafuer entschuldigen muessen, wenn man 4x oder 5x die Woche (Raub-)Fisch isst ..."

Nee, entschuldigen braucht sich hier wirklich niemand. Wenn man sein Verhalten vor sich und seinem Bekanntenkreis rechtfertigen kann, dann ist doch alles ok ... Auch ich habe einen bekennenden Vielhechtesser im Freundeskreis. :mÜbrigens ist bei uns an der Oder auch die Entnahme von 3 der besagten Fische je Tag erlaubt. Deshalb darauf zu schliessen, dass der Bestand in Ordnung wäre, kann man schlichtweg vergessen. Deshalb sollte man nicht danach differenzieren, was auf dem Schein steht, sondern wie das Gewässer beschaffen ist. Bevor jetzt gleich wieder die "Gewässerkundler" kommen und sagen, dass der normale Angler das nicht beurteilen könnte:
Wir (meine Kumpels) fangen an den Boddengewässern manchmal sehr hohe Stückzahlen, daheim am Hausgewässer nur sehr, sehr mässig. Am Know How wirds also nicht liegen, eher am Fischbestand ... #c Ich differenziere also schon, nur nicht so, wie es Manchem gefällt. Aber immerhin gehöre ich hier wohl zur Mehrheit, obwohl sich das so garnicht mit meinen Beobachtungen am Gewässer verträgt!?!


----------



## Lenger06 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man weis,s in wie vielen Gewässern/Bundesländern das entnehmen jeden maßigen Fisches vorgeschrieben ist, ist es schon erhellend, wenn man sieht, wie wenig sich der Angler in der Praxis um geltende Vorschriften/Gesetze kümmert........


 
Ja aber zum Glück haben wir als Menschen ja doch noch einen eigenen Willen und etwas Entscheidungsfreiheit...:m Also ich persönlich würde auch nicht z. B. jeden 4ten Passanten der vor mir auf die Strasse läuft, überfahren, nur weil es irgend ein schwachsinniges Gesetz so vorgibt....:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Alles Anarchisten hier ;-)))))

Wenn das eure Vereine/Verbände/Gesetzgeber mitkriegen...........................


----------



## FranzJosef (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Seefliege schrieb:


> Übrigens ist bei uns an der Oder auch die Entnahme von 3 der besagten Fische je Tag erlaubt. Deshalb darauf zu schliessen, dass der Bestand in Ordnung wäre, kann man schlichtweg vergessen.


*DAS* ist natuerlich ausgemachte Huehnerkacke... |krach:
Wofuer gibt's den Entnahmeregeln, wenn sich diese nicht an den tatsaechlichen Gegebenheiten orientieren!?!?!? :r
Da sieht man wieder, dass man sich ueber deutsche Gesetzgebung stellenweise wirklich nicht streiten darf...

PS: Hier am Bodden sieht's mit den Hechten bsp.sweise so aus, dass es momentan schwierig ist einen anderen Raubfisch an'n Koeder zu bekommen, weil die Hechte einfach zu schnell sind. 

PPS:
Wir gehen nach zu dritt angeln.
Wir haben "rechnerisch" eine Quote von 3285 Hechten pro Jahr!
Oder auch pro Tag: Da sind's dann immer noch 9 Stueck. Was soll man mit soviel Fisch? Also wird selektiert.
Aber wenn wenig Raubfisch da ist, doch genauso: Selektieren.

PPPS: Was man vom deutschen Gesetzgeber zu halten: s.o.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Noch son Anarchist.......
;-I)))


----------



## FranzJosef (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn das eure Vereine/Verbände/Gesetzgeber mitkriegen...........................


Wir halten uns doch alle dran. Wir diskutieren ja nur theoretisch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

So ists brav.............
;-))))


----------



## andyblub (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ich gehe so selten angeln, dass wenn ich mal dazu komme, auch eine Verwendung für einen potenziellen Fang habe. Deshalb kommen alle Raubfische unter der Berücksichtigung der Schonzeiten und Mindestgrößen mit nach Hause.


----------



## smithie (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Das Problem ist, dass die gesetztliche Regelung (hier zurücksetzen) immer die mit einschließen muss, die nicht ausreichend Hirn haben, vernünftig selbst zu entscheiden.

Nur ist es nun mal Gesetz, dass einem Wirbeltier nicht ohne vernünftigen Grund Schaden zugefügt werden darf.

Ob die Selektion des/der richtigen Hechte aus den 3285 darunter fällt, ist möglicherweise diskussionswürdig


----------



## thanatos (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

wenn ich angeln gehe ,dann zu dem zweck den fisch auch zu verwerten
auf hecht hab ich oft das pech das mit ein paar würfen der angeltag
zu ende ist 70-80 cm reicht.ist der erste zu klein aber maßig und nicht
zurücksetzbar(was ja leider mal vorkommt)dann ist er zusätzlich.
da ich aber nur 4-5 mal im jahr gezielt auf hecht gehe bin ich 
davon noch nicht zu fett geworden.
große raubfische (und dafür würden mich einige gern steinigen)nehme ich 
generell mit,denn ich bin der meinung kleinere bringen auch genug
nachwuchs wenn sie nicht vorher  von ihrem älteren geschwisterchen
gefressen werden.


----------



## HH-PikeHunter (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Bei mir ist es nur ab und zu mal einer für oma und dann auch nur (bei hechten) bis maximal 80cm.
Ich habe für den Fall, das ich mal Fisch mitnehme, ein persönliches Maximalmaß. #6

 Für mich heißt es "Im Zweifelsfall immer für den Fisch"
Ich bringe lieber 5 mal nichts mit nachhause und setze die großen zurück, als das ich dann ein 90er entnehme.


----------



## daci7 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ich esse gern Fisch - fange aber subjektiv viel zu wenig :m

Besonders schöne Exemplare setze ich meist zurück, heißt ein Ü40 Barsch und ein Ü100 Hecht haben bei mir sehr gute Chancen auch größer zu werden - 30-40er Barsche und 60-90er Hechte wandern aber gern in die Pfanne.
Aale setze ich selten zurück - Welse dank 80cm Schonmaß schon häufiger.
Zander fang ich selten in Gewässern aus denen ich auch Fisch essen will, von daher geht der meist zurück.


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ich habe das angeklickt.

_Ich nehme regelmäßig Raubfische mit, erreiche aber selten das Limit..

_Obwohl ich nur da angel, wo keine Fangbeschränkung gilt.

Barsche nehme ich keine mit.

Zander angel ich selten drauf, fang noch seltener. Wenn der dann Fleisch auf den Gräten hat und nicht zu groß ist, kommt er mit.

Hechte schenke ich selten meiner Tante. Die freut sich und die Hechte kommen aus einem Teich wo die eine Plage geworden sind.

Aale kommen mit, wenn sie räucherfähig sind.

Meerforelle hin und wieder. Wenn sie blitzblank ist und ebenfalls Fleisch auf den Gräten hat.

Dorsche kommen mit, wenn ich sie verwerten kann. Werde da beim Küstenblinkern auf Mefo aber auch nicht grade von überrrant.

Zuchtforellen kommen fast immer mit (dafür sind sie ja da  )

Störe, Welse, Afros, Rapfen und alle Friedfische kommen wieder zurück. Wenn ich mal ne maßige Platte Blinkern sollte, wird die entnommen 

Im großen und ganzen habe ich nicht das Gefühl, das ich "Raubbau" an der Natur betreibe. Fische nehme ich nur mit, wenn sie mir passen. Also auf grade maßige Zander oder schlanke Mefos habe ich keine Lust. Die kommen wieder rein.
Wenn ich rigendwo das Gefühl habe, das der Bestand in Gefahr ist, dann setz ich alles wieder zurück.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



> Ich habe das angeklickt.
> 
> _Ich nehme regelmäßig Raubfische mit, erreiche aber selten das Limit_..





> Ich nehme regelmäßig Raubfische mit, erreiche aber selten das Limit..
> 
> Obwohl ich nur da angel, wo keine Fangbeschränkung gilt.



Da wär dann mangels Limit und dem was Du schreibst, wie Du entnimmst wohl aber eher der Punkt:


> Ich nehme nur in Einzelfällen mal einen Raubfisch mit..


angebrachter gewesen..

Wenngleich beides heisst, dass Du eben die Entnahmemöglichkeiten nicht bis zum letzten aussschöpfst..

Von daher::
Passt scho..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Bin eindeutig Grobmotoriker... 95 % der gefangenen Zettis und  Barsche fallen mir wieder ins Wasser#c


----------



## Eichelfritte (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Da es keine Antwort gibt ala: Ich hab fast noch nie nen Raubfisch gefangen, würde aber alle mitnehmen, bis das Fanglimit erreicht ist, hab ich die 2 Antwort gewählt. Ich fang so selten, das selbst 1 Milliarede von meiner Sorte keine ernstzunehmende Gefahr für den Fischbestand wären


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> *DAS* ist natuerlich ausgemachte Huehnerkacke... |krach:
> Wofuer gibt's den Entnahmeregeln, wenn sich diese nicht an den tatsaechlichen Gegebenheiten orientieren!?!?!? :r
> Da sieht man wieder, dass man sich ueber deutsche Gesetzgebung stellenweise wirklich nicht streiten darf...
> 
> ...


 Hallo, bin zwar noch nicht lange dabei aber lesen kann ich. Bei dir lese ich zwar den Text.....aber verstehen tu ich ihn anscheinend nicht. Du schreibst unter anderem das der, der seinen Fang nicht verwerten will auch nicht angeln gehen sollte und sprichst gleichzeitig vom selektieren. Desweiteren haben zum Teil schon extrem veraltete Entnahmeregeln wohl nichts mit der reproduktion eines Gewässers zu tun. 
Ich persöhnlich nehme nur ab und an mal einen Zander Ü 60 mit wenn ich einen bekomme. Punkt und aus.:q


----------



## FranzJosef (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



thanatos schrieb:


> große raubfische (und dafür würden mich einige gern steinigen) nehme ich generell mit, denn ich bin der meinung kleinere bringen auch genug nachwuchs [...]


Hat nix mit steinigen zu tun; ist aber 'ne ganz einfache Rechnung:
Bei Hecht kannst Du bei jungen Rogner von 30.000 Eier/kgKM ausgehen, bei aelteren Damen von 50.000 Eier/kgKM.

Eine junge Rognerin von 60cm wiegt 2 kg, eine HechtDame von 100cm wiegt pimaldaumen 8kg, 120cm 13kg.
100cm-Hecht = 400.000 Eier, 120cm-Hecht = 650.000 Eier.
Nun kannst Du gern ausrechnen, wieviele (kleine/junge) Rogner zusammen eine Hechtdame von 120cm ersetzen, eiertechnisch gesehen...

PS: Analog gilt diese Rechnung auch fuer andere Raubfische.


----------



## FranzJosef (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Du schreibst unter anderem das der, der seinen Fang nicht verwerten will auch nicht angeln gehen sollte und sprichst gleichzeitig vom selektieren.


Worin widersprechen sich die beiden Aussagen? #c



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Desweiteren haben zum Teil schon extrem veraltete Entnahmeregeln wohl nichts mit der reproduktion eines Gewässers zu tun.


1. Was ist an 6 Monaten veraltet? Keine Ahnung, seit wann Deine Jahreskarte gilt, aber meine seit 1.1.2012...
2. Und selbst wenn diese Regeln "extrem veraltet" waeren, was sie nicht sind (siehe Punkt1), dann gehoeren sie geaendert, damit diese Entnahmeregeln auch der Reproduktionsquote des jeweilgen Gewaessers entsprechen; anderenfalls braeuchte man irgendwie keine Entnahmeregeln festzulegen. 

Und ick bin nicht zu verstehen... Tzztzzz...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ich habe mir mal den ganzen Thread durchgelesen...

Schön, das viele nicht jedem Fisch vor`n Kopp hauen *und* auch mal einen für die Pfanne mitnehmen.
Bei mir geht alles zurück, mit Ausnahme von 2-3 Zandern im Jahr.

Was mich bei der ganzen Sache aber ein wenig stört: der Grund der Umfrage ist nachvollziehbar, das war es aber auch schon...

Was soll die Umfrage denn bringen? Für eine weitere Verbandsschelte (berechtigt oder nicht) ist sie nicht zu gebrauchen, das hier spiegelt nur die Meinung von ein paar AB-Usern wieder. 

Und auch wenn das AB das größte Angelforum ist... es gibt genug Angler die nicht beim AB registriert sind und auch sehr viele die hier nicht mehr aktiv sind. Folglich ist es auch nur die Meinung von ein paar wenigen.

Auch eine wichtige Komponente: das in vielen Threads erwähnte (und verachtete) Klientel der Frikadellen- und Trockenfischangler... Von denen wird hier keiner auch nur einen Satz lesen, geschweige denn mitmachen. Die gehen angeln und fangen!!

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es mittlerweile in Deutschland zwei große Gruppen: einmal die Hardcore-C&R`ler und die Hardcore-Entnehmer... Der Rest (wir die hier mitgemacht haben) ist ein viel geringerer Anteil als sich so manche Leute vorstellen können.

Somit kann diese Umfrage nicht repräsantiv sein und taugt eigentlich...nix! Oder doch... halt... man sieht wie so mancher AB-User "tickt".

Und jetzt duck`ich mich mal weg, gehe frühstücken und warte auch die Schelte


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



			
				asphaltmonster schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir mal den ganzen Thread durchgelesen...



Dass das Ergebnis nur repäsentativ ist für die Gruppe der AB-User, hatte ich ja aber schon  deutlichst geschrieben:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Seefliege schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und ein Grund für mich als TE ist es schlicht ein Grund, besser festzustellen in wie weit das, was ich am Wasser mit Anglern erlebe, wenn ich deutschlandweit unterwegs bin, sich mit dem deckt, wie die Leute hier im Forum ticken.

Für mich taugt das - für Dich muss es nicht taugen.. 


Und:
Da werden noch mehr solcher Umfragen kommen ...


----------



## vermesser (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach gibt es mittlerweile in Deutschland zwei große Gruppen: einmal die Hardcore-C&R`ler und die Hardcore-Entnehmer... Der Rest (wir die hier mitgemacht haben) ist ein viel geringerer Anteil als sich so manche Leute vorstellen können.



Du hast recht, ich bin voll Deiner Meinung. Es gibt hier bei uns eigentlich genau zwei Fraktionen unter den Raubfischanglern...junge Angler mit modernstem Gerät und Methoden, die teilweise gut fangen und wirklich alles zurücksetzen. Und die von oben herab auf alle anderen gucken und ihre Einstellung für die einzig seligmachende halten.

Und dann die "Opis" die mit Köfi, Effzett oder Gummifisch auf klassische Art ihre Räuber fangen und allem vor´n Kopp hauen, was auch nur ansatzweise für die Pfanne ist, egal ob mit erlaubten oder verbotenen Methoden, ob maßig oder nicht und Schonzeiten sind ein Vorschlag.

Blöd nur, wenn man wie ich keiner der beiden Fraktionen angehört. Ich angle teilweise "modern", teilweise klassisch, nehme nahezu alle gut maßigen Fische bis zum Entnahmelimit mit und gebe das auch zu. Warum? Meine Eltern essen gern Fisch, ich esse gern Fisch und Bekannte tauschen Fisch gegen Hausgeschlachtetes. Soll ich die Fische aus schein- moralischen Gründen schwimmen lassen und mir anschließend Pangasius-Kacke oder Massen-Quäl-Fleisch aus dem Supermarkt holen? Das ist doch Schwachsinn hoch drei. Als Angler habe ich das Privileg, an Bio-Lebensmittel höchster Qualität zu kommen. Und es gibt wohl nix besseres auf dem Tisch, als ein schöner frischer Hecht, Zander oder Dorsch mit Wein und Family oder Freunden.

Natürlich klopp ich deshalb keine 45er Hechtfritte ab und natürlich lass ich auch mal einen fast cleveren und doch überlisteten 90er Hecht aus Respekt schwimmen. Aber grundsätzlich geh ich angeln, damit ich Fisch habe!!!

Und ich bin absolut Deiner Meinung, daß die "grau" Fraktion in dieser Umfrage überrepräsentiert ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Dass persönliche Erfahrungen aus einem auch im Normalfall begrenzten lokalen Umfeld nicht immer deckungsgleich sind mit dem, woran dann bundesweit alle teilnehmen können, ist aber auch nix neues (auf einem FDP-Parteitag wird die Rolle der FDP sicher anders eingeschätzt als in der gesamten Wahlbevölkerung z. B.)

Bei den Raubfischen (um die es hier ja geht) ist hardcorereleasing auch nicht so häufig verbreitet wie z. B. bei Karpfen - wiederum nach meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen wenn ich unterwegs bin genauso wie hier aus dem Forum..

Fast jeder nimmt da auch mal nen Raubfisch mit...

Allerdings ist nach meinen begrenzten Erfahrungen auch eines richtig:
Es gibt eine Zahl (oft jüngerer) Angler, die sehr gut fangen und da im Verhältnis wenig mitnehmen..

Und es gibt eine Zahl Angler, die zwar weniger fangen, weniger flexibel sind, dafür dann auch (fast) alles mitnehmen, wenn sie mal was fangen..

Wer wie oft angeln geht und welche Gruppe am Ende mehr Fisch entnimmt, ist da noch ne ganz andere Frage, um die es hier aber gar nicht geht..

Mir gehts rein um das individuelle Verhalten, wie beim einzelnen Angler das entnehmen oder nicht aussieht..


Und - was man NIE beurteilen kann:
In wie weit ehrlich abgestimmt wird, ist ne ganz andere Geschichte.
Deswegen ja auch die anonyme Abstimmung..


Das KANN daher nur ne Stimmungslage darstellen derjenigen, die hier abgestimmt haben, mit einer gewissen zugrundeliegenden Repräsentanz für die Gruppe der hier angemeldeten User.

Und um mehr gehts auch nicht - wer ne wissenschaftliche Studie will, kann die ja gerne in Auftrag geben..

Und hier gibts immerhin mal Zahlen.....

Da darf auch jeder reininterpretieren was er möchte..


----------



## Lenger06 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Natürlich sagt diese kleine Umfrage nichts über das Entnahmeverhalten der Angler in ganz Deutschland aus, aber interessant ist sie schon. Hier geht es mehr um eine Einstellungsfrage der Boardies. Aber auch diese ist nicht wirklich repräsentativ um fstzustellen wie viel Fisch von Anglern in Deutschland entnommen wird.Mner Meinung nach gibt es da nämlich 3 ganz wichtige Punkte die zu unterscheiden sind. 1. Wie oft gehe ich angeln? 2. In welchem Gewässer wird geangelt? 3. Wie gut beherrscht man seine Angelmethode? 
Beispiel:  wenn ich sage ich nehme nur in Einzefällen mal einen Raubfisch mit, aber im Schnitt 2-3 mal die Woche angeln gehe an einem Gewässer wo es einen mittelmäßigen Bestand gibt und meine Technik gut behersche, kann ich im Endeffekt am Jahresende mehr Fische entnommen haben, wie ein anderer User der hier angibt er entnimmt alle Raubfische, aber vllt nur 5 mal im Jahr an ein Gewässer geht wo ein schlechter Raubfischbestand herrscht und er vllt auch mit seiner Technik noch nicht der Fiteste ist.
Kurz gesagt es ist natürlich was anderes wenn ich von meinen 100-150 maßigen Raubfischen im Jahr ca. 5-10 mitnehme, als ein anderer Angler der nur 5 Raubfische im Jahr fängt und diese auch alle entnimmt. Natürlich hat er eine andere Einstellung wie ich was die Entnahme angeht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



> Hier geht es mehr um eine Einstellungsfrage der Boardies.


Genau..



> Aber auch diese ist nicht wirklich repräsentativ um fstzustellen wie viel Fisch von Anglern in Deutschland entnommen wird


Genau - siehe oben, war auch nie die Frage...........

Für mich ist das interessanteste dabei, dass sich der Angler im allgemeinen scheinbar letztlich nen XXXXX um Vorschriften oder Gesetze schert, wenn sie seinem Verhalten nicht entsprechen oder für ihn nicht nachvollziehbar sind - weder bei Schonzeit/maß/Fanglimit, wenn jemand alles mitnimmt - noch bei Vorschriften, dass jeder Fisch mitzunehmen ist, wenn jemand eben nicht alles mitnehmen will..


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



vermesser schrieb:


> Und die von oben herab auf alle anderen gucken und ihre Einstellung für die einzig seligmachende halten.



Und das ist das fatale... Denn diese "Herren der Schöpfung" sorgen mit ihrem Verhalten dafür das öffentlich eigentlich fast keiner mehr zugibt, mal einen Fisch mitzunehmen weil es ständig Angst haben muß "angemacht" zu werden. 
In Foren ist man immer noch ein bischen Anonym.

Deswegen (und aus anderen Gründen) sind diese Umfragen meiner Meinung nach ales andere als repräsentiv.
Es ist ja lobenswert wenn du die Zeit und Muße für u.a. hast:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wenn ich deutschlandweit unterwegs bin,


Aber: du triffst dich mit den Leuten die du kennst, woher auch immer... Sei es aus dem AB oder sonstwoher und nicht mit "Fremden" Leuten. 
Oder hab ich da was mißverstanden??

Du wirst wohl kaum wie der eine Komedian und dem Kanu auf MDR, (Name hab ich vergessen), auf gut Glück in der BRD rumfahren und an den Angelgewässern mit den Anglern sprechen.
Du kannst gerne mal "auf`s blaue" mal zu uns kommen und dich mal an die Urmitzer Brücke begeben oder dich mal an die "590" setzen - DA siehst du Probleme die den Angler an der Basis beschäftigen. Vor allem wenn wegen "denen" mal wieder eine Angelstrecke gesperrt wird.
Setzt DU dich dann für ANDERE genauso ein wie für DEINE Sache??

Denn dann würdest du hier auch über "die eine Sache" (das mit den Anglern aus anderen Ländern und deren Fänge) hier genauso ernsthaft diskutieren wollen wie über diese Sache hier - denn das ist genauso ein Fakt wie so manche unsinnige Verbandsvorschrift...




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für mich taugt das - für Dich muss es nicht taugen..


Eben - für dich und deine Zwecke. Ob es für den "normalen" Angler taugt, wage ich zu bezweifeln und deswegen hinterfrage ich vllt. etwas kritischer als andere.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da werden noch mehr solcher Umfragen kommen ...


Ich hab`s mir schon gedacht.



Lenger06 schrieb:


> Natürlich sagt diese kleine Umfrage nichts über  das Entnahmeverhalten der Angler in ganz Deutschland aus, aber  interessant ist sie schon. Hier geht es mehr um eine Einstellungsfrage  der Boardies.



Wenn man die Einstellung der Boardies für seine eigenen Zwecke nutzen will, ist sogar sehr wichtig!!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei den Raubfischen (um die es hier ja geht) ist hardcorereleasing auch  nicht so häufig verbreitet wie z. B. bei Karpfen - wiederum nach meinen  persönlichen Erfahrungen wenn ich unterwegs bin genauso wie hier aus dem  Forum..



Ne, oder?? in welcher Anglerwelt lebst du? Aufgrund dieses Satzes muß  ich dir wirklich die Frage stellen: gehst du wirklich noch ans Wasser?  Bekommst du wirklich noch mit was "draußen" läuft?? Ich glaube du hast  vor lauter Arbeit um die Verbände die Entwicklung der Raubfischszene in den letzten Jahren schlichweg verpennt.
Tip: komm nochmal zu uns, fang einen 1,50er Waller und zieh ihm einen   über den Kopp... vorher darf ich aber unsere örtliche Wallerszene   verständigen.
Dann siehst du wo wir leider schon stehen... Und da hat kein Verband die Schuld drann!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



			
				asphaltmonster schrieb:
			
		

> In Foren ist man immer noch ein bischen Anonym.
> 
> Deswegen (und aus anderen Gründen) sind diese Umfragen meiner Meinung nach ales andere als repräsentiv.


Genau deswegen dürften sie ehrlicher sein als wenn jemand seinen Namen druntersetzen würde und dann mit Feuer von andersmeinenden leben müsste..



			
				asphaltmonster schrieb:
			
		

> Und das ist das fatale... Denn diese "Herren der Schöpfung" sorgen mit ihrem Verhalten dafür das öffentlich eigentlich fast keiner mehr zugibt, mal einen Fisch mitzunehmen weil es ständig Angst haben muß "angemacht" zu werden.


Und deswegen schreiten die Mods hier z. B. immer bei Fangbildflaming ein - und zwar egal, ob einer angemacht wird weil er einen Fisch mitgenommen oder weil er ihn zurückgesetzt hat.

Das Forum hier ist nunmal für alle Angler offen und nicht nur für eine Gruppe mit bestimmten Vorstellungen..



			
				asphaltmonster schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen (und aus anderen Gründen) sind diese Umfragen meiner Meinung nach ales andere als repräsentiv.



Und ich schreibe das gerne noch hundertmal, bis Du das auch begreifst:
Das wurde nie behauptet, dass das repräsentativ sein sollte - bei der Zahl der abgegebenen Stimmen kann allenfalls eine gewisse Repräsentanz für die Gruppe der AB-User abgeleitet werden.

Mir gings aber eben nie um eine Repräsentanz, sondern darum, ein Stimmungsbild das aus meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen resultiert hier im größeren Rahmen abzugleichen.



			
				asphaltmonster schrieb:
			
		

> Tip: komm nochmal zu uns, fang einen 1,50er Waller und zieh ihm einen über den Kopp... vorher darf ich aber unsere örtliche Wallerszene verständigen.


Hab ich hier am Neckar vor Ort, brauch ich Dich nicht besuchen (mach ich trotzdem mal gerne)..

Gibts bei uns beides (trotz dem Versuch das Entnahmegebot für Waller rigide durchzusetzen):
Diejenigen, die wirklich jeden Waller entnehmen bzw. abschlagen (von 30 cm bis zu den jedes Jahr  auch öfter gefangenen über 2m-Fischen).

Und diejenigen, die trotzdem jeden Waller zurücksetzen (haben sich dann rechtlich einfach in der Fischart geirrt, nehm ich an ;-)))

Ich wurde beim Barschblinkern schon angeschissen bei uns, weil ich einen knapp 20er Barsch zurückgesetzt habe (Du weisst aber, dass Du jeden Fisch mitnehmen musst!!)  - wie auch weil ich etwas größere mitgenommen habe (Du kannst doch die schönen Barsche doch nicht einfach abkloppen..)..

Das Leben auch am Wasser ist viel bunter, als man das oft denkt..


----------



## Bobster (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Persönlich schließe ich aus den bisherigen Umfrageergebnissen die Tendenz hin zum "angeln zum Nahrungserwerb" .


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Hmmm, ich seh da eher das Gegenteil:
Nur ca. 30% (die ersten 3 Antworten) nehmen möglichst alles mit (im und über dem Limit)..

ca. 70% die (letzten 3 Antworten) nehmen eher seltener bis gar nicht mit (trotz dem Gebot der Entnahme maßiger Fische in vielen Gewässern), da kanns dann wohl kaum der Nahrungserwerb sein...

Ist aber natürlich immer interpretationsfähig..

Witzig finde ich, dass die Gruppe derer, die praktisch alles mitnehmen (die beiden ersten Antworten, im und überm Limit) praktisch gleich groß ist wie die Gruppe derjenigen, die gar nicht mitnehmen (letzte Antwort).


----------



## smithie (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ich sehe das äußerst kritisch und bedenklich unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass geltende Bestimmungen ignoriert werden und jeder macht sein Ding, wie er es für richtig hält (ich bin mir duchaus der Komplexität des Catch&Release vs. Entnahme bewusst...).

Naja, hoch lebe die Anarchie :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



smithie schrieb:


> Ich sehe das äußerst kritisch und bedenklich unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass geltende Bestimmungen ignoriert werden und jeder macht sein Ding, wie er es für richtig hält (ich bin mir duchaus der Komplexität des Catch&Release vs. Entnahme bewusst...).
> 
> Naja, hoch lebe die Anarchie :q


Da stellt sich immer die Frage, liegts an den Menschen oder daran, dass Gesetzgebung für viele nicht nachvollziehbar ist bzw. an der Realität oft schlicht vorbeigeht?

Ist aber ein anderes Thema, da kann man aber auch ne schöne Umfrage draus basteln..


----------



## vermesser (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



smithie schrieb:


> Naja, hoch lebe die Anarchie :q



Richtig. Mir schreibt doch am Wasser nicht ernsthaft jemand vor, daß ich einen tapfer kämpfenden cleveren 90er Hecht töten muss, obwohl er mir und meiner Family zu groß ist...und genausowenig schreibt mir jemand vor, daß ich einen 43er Hecht, der den Blinker in den Kiemen hat, so gut wie tot ins Wasser schmeiß. Das ist keine Anarchie, das ist gesunder Menschenverstand, der leider nur mäßig verbreitet ist.


----------



## FranzJosef (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich seh da eher das Gegenteil:
> Nur ca. 30% (die ersten 3 Antworten) nehmen möglichst alles mit (im und über dem Limit)..
> 
> ca. 70% die (letzten 3 Antworten) nehmen eher seltener bis gar nicht mit (trotz dem Gebot der Entnahme maßiger Fische in vielen Gewässern), da kanns dann wohl kaum der Nahrungserwerb sein...
> ...


Schließe mich dieser Meinung an:
>2/3 der Stimmen nehmen ab und zu oder weniger einen Raubfisch mit.
Da man wohl immer noch davon ausgehen kann, dass der groessere Anteil der gefangenen Fische eher keine kapitalen Ausmasse hat, wird's weniger der Nahrungserwerb sein, der an's H²O treibt...

PS: Wenn die Touristen hier am Bodden/Strelasund zum Nahrungserwerb da waeren, würden sie kaum dort angeln, wo sie angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

So denk ichs, ja...


----------



## Margarelon (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



vermesser schrieb:


> Richtig. Mir schreibt doch am Wasser nicht ernsthaft jemand vor, daß ich einen tapfer kämpfenden cleveren 90er Hecht töten muss, obwohl er mir und meiner Family zu groß ist...und genausowenig schreibt mir jemand vor, daß ich einen 43er Hecht, der den Blinker in den Kiemen hat, so gut wie tot ins Wasser schmeiß. Das ist keine Anarchie, das ist gesunder Menschenverstand, der leider nur mäßig verbreitet ist.



Doch, genau das kann passieren...
Wir sollten uns doch im klaren sein, dass wir für den größten Teil der Bevölkerung in Kathegorien eingeteilt werden, die mit der Wirklichkeit kaum Übereinstimmung findet.
Für die einen sind wir Spinner, die den ganzen Tag nur bewegungslos am Wasser sitzen. Für die anderen Tierquäler, die nur den armen Fisch hetzen und dann zum sterben wieder ins Wasser setzen.
Daraus resultierend entsteht eine zu größten Teilen sinnlose Gesetzgebung, die kaum Berührungspunkte mit der Realität aufweist. Altbackene Vorstände und Angler, die in Nachkriegszeiten für jeden Fisch dankbar waren (bin immer mit Opa angeln gegangen. Fisch ist zum essen da, fertig! Deswegen habe auch ich bis vor kurzem nicht verstehen können, aus welchem Grund man einen gefangenen, großen Fisch wieder zurücksetzt...), sind nicht in der Lage, ihre Denke zu ändern und/oder ihren festgesessenen Hintern Zu erheben und ihren Stuhl für moderne und aufgeschlossene jüngere Angler freizumachen. Dazu kommt die Lobby derer, die meinem Essen das Essen wegessen.
So, das musste mal raus...


----------



## Aurikus (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Also Thomas, ich sehe das nicht ganz so!!
Du hast ja geschrieben, die ersten drei Antworten nehmen möglichst Alles mit und da stimme ich Dir nicht zu!! 
Ich hab mich für die Dritte entschieden und nehme nicht Alles mit, sondern regelmäßig! Regelmäßig bedeutet ja nicht gleich immer! Es ist auch eine Regelmäßigkeit, wenn man jeden dritten Fisch mitnimmt!! Oder täusche ich da???


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



> Daraus resultierend entsteht eine zu größten Teilen sinnlose Gesetzgebung, die kaum Berührungspunkte mit der Realität aufweist


Und die Angler reagieren (unabhängig davon, ob man das jetzt gut findet  oder wo man die Grenze ziehen wollte):


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Seefliege schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

@ aurikus:


> erreiche aber selten das Limit..


Das stand da eben auch noch, um das abzugrenzen zu Antwort 2 (alles bis zum Limit..), ist aber eben trozdem regelmäßige Entnahme ..

Vor aber allem auch als Abgrenzung zu Antwort 4, seltene Entnahme trotz häufigerer Fänge..

Ansonsten täuschst Du nicht..

Zeigt aber eben, dass Du eben nicht alles mitnimmst, sondern (nach welchen Kriterien und unter welchen Gesetzen/Vorschriften auch immer)  für dich persönlich selektierst.


----------



## Aalbubi (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ich nehme nur Aale ab einem Maß von ca 50 cm mit.
Die Mindestmaße für den sind 28 cm im Bezirksfischereiverband Ostfrieslands und das finde ich erbärmlich, ich schweife ab.
Ich nehme nur Aale ab diesem Maße mit, weil ich 2 linke Hände habe und ein furchtbarer Koch bin (Braten). Bei mir würde jeder andere Raubfisch einfach sinnlos verwertet werden, Fisch ist für mich eine Abwechslung in der Nahrungskette und dient als Delikatesse im Speiseplan.


----------



## smithie (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da stellt sich immer die Frage, liegts an den Menschen oder daran, dass Gesetzgebung für viele nicht nachvollziehbar ist bzw. an der Realität oft schlicht vorbeigeht?
> 
> Ist aber ein anderes Thema, da kann man aber auch ne schöne Umfrage draus basteln..


Es liegt mE an den Menschen.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit hier im Forum, wie auch außerhalb, in der Lage ist zu entscheiden, ob ein Fisch zu entnehmen ist oder nicht.
Warum gibt es denn diese Gesetze? Weil es eben nicht alle können.
Jeder weiß, dass ich vor einem Kindergarten nicht mit 50 km/h sondern langsamer vorbeifahren sollte.
Und da 1-x % sich nicht daran halten, braucht man Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen und -kontrollen.
leider... ist aber so...




> Richtig. Mir schreibt doch am Wasser nicht ernsthaft jemand vor, daß ich  einen tapfer kämpfenden cleveren 90er Hecht töten muss, obwohl er mir  und meiner Family zu groß ist...und genausowenig schreibt mir jemand  vor, daß ich einen 43er Hecht, der den Blinker in den Kiemen hat, so gut  wie tot ins Wasser schmeiß. Das ist keine Anarchie, das ist gesunder  Menschenverstand, der leider nur mäßig verbreitet ist.


also wenn ich mir die aktuell gültige Rechtslage anschaue (ich spreche für Bayern), dann ist Dir das sehr wohl vorgschrieben - ob die Gesetzgebung sinnvoll ist oder nicht, ist zunächst irrelevant.

Wenn ich auf die Argumentation eingehe: frier den Rest des Hechts ein und geh erst wieder zum Fischen, wenn Du wieder Fisch brauchst. :q


----------



## wolf86 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

ich glaube bei mir triffts antwort 4 ganz gut. natürlich gehe ich angeln um fische zu verwerten weil ich sie einfach gern esse. 

nehmen wir mal als beispiel den hecht, schmeckt mir und meinem dad verdammt gut, hab aber eigentlich nicht mehr wie einen in der kühltruhe. is dieser verputzt, werd ich den nächsten hecht wenn die größe in meinen augen, stimmt wieder mitnehmen (bevorzuge 60-70cm, da das für 2 fischesser im haus reicht).

wird einer verangelt dass ihm der haken in den kiemen steckt mach ichs natürlich auch kurz. manchmal sind auch zwei, drei hechte in der kühlung um von januar bis mitte mai die schonzeit zu überbrücken und ein zwei mal im jahr schlag ich auch mal einen für freunde oder verwandte ab.

wichtig is in meinen augen einfach, dass mann den kragen auch mal vollbekommen muss und sich ned mehr fisch als essbar in der gefriertruhe aufstapelt. 

nach dem fangen wird entschieden.


mfg


----------



## Aurikus (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

@ Thomas: 
Dann kam das erstmal nicht so richtig bei mir an!!! 

Und richtig, ich selektier natürlich auch! Was ich persönlich auch wichtig für's Gewässer finde!! Kapitale kommen immer wieder rein und die zu Kleinen sowieso!! Aber das habe ich ja auch schon geschrieben!! Meinen letzten 55er Zander habe ich auch wieder rein flutschen lassen!! Der hat so tapfer gekämpft und durfte wieder in sein Element!!! 
Es sei noch zu erwähnen, dass ich wie geschrieben, sehr gerne Fisch esse, aber nicht angeln gehe, um mich zu ernähren!! Dann würde ich als Rheinangler auch verhungern!!! ;-)


----------



## Margarelon (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



smithie schrieb:


> also wenn ich mir die aktuell gültige Rechtslage anschaue (ich spreche für Bayern), dann ist Dir das sehr wohl vorgschrieben - ob die Gesetzgebung sinnvoll ist oder nicht, ist zunächst irrelevant.



Auch ein Grund, weshalb ich mir einen Mini-Klappkescher mit Gürtelclip gekauft habe.... Auch wenn es für den Einsatz kein Gesetz gibt, ihn aber alle sehen wollen.
Und ein Grund, weshalb ich mich vor dem Release immer nach Zuschauern umsehe... Besonders die im Weinrot-violetter Kleidung mit Hanfsandalen und Jutetaschen geben mir zu denken... |supergri
Mist, immer dieses Schubladendenken.... Sorry...


----------



## Katteker (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns doch im klaren sein, dass wir für den größten Teil der Bevölkerung in Kathegorien eingeteilt werden, die mit der Wirklichkeit kaum Übereinstimmung findet.


 
Meine bisherige Erfahrung: Eher nicht.

Für den größten Teil der Bevölkerung werden wir (wer ist "wir" eigentlich?) wohl eher nicht in Kategorien eingeteilt. Dem größten Teil der Bevölkerung geht angeln mehr oder weniger am, pardon, Arsch vorbei. Das Interesse der Bevölkerung dürfte sich irgendwo zwischen den Karnickelzüchtervereinen und Briefmarkensammlern einpendeln...


----------



## Nordangler (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Mir fallen die meisten Fische beim fotografieren ins Wasser zurück. Deswegen komme ich sehr selten mit Fisch nach Hause.

Sven


----------



## Margarelon (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Katteker schrieb:


> Meine bisherige Erfahrung: Eher nicht.
> 
> Für den größten Teil der Bevölkerung werden wir (wer ist "wir" eigentlich?) wohl eher nicht in Kategorien eingeteilt. Dem größten Teil der Bevölkerung geht angeln mehr oder weniger am, pardon, Arsch vorbei. Das Interesse der Bevölkerung dürfte sich irgendwo zwischen den Karnickelzüchtervereinen und Briefmarkensammlern einpendeln...



Wobei ich mehr Angler als Kaninchenzüchter und Briefmarkensammler sehe und kenne...
Aber das wäre doch mal ein interessantes Thema für eine Umfrage. Thomas erstellt einen Fragebogen "Was denken sie über Angler?" und jeder hier im Forum druckt den aus und fragt in seinem Heimatort 10 ihm unbekannte Menschen, die er auf der Straße trifft. Das Ergebnis dürfte eine repräsentative Umfrage quer durch Deutschland darstellen!


----------



## hulkhomer (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Hecht habe ich bisher nur ganz wenige mitgenommen, und auch nur, wenn sie verletzt waren. 
Barsch und Zander (fange ich nur selten) nehm ich in einem "Entnahmefenster" mit, zu kleine und zu große kommen zurück.
Ich habe aber auch kein Problem damit und freue mich für den Kollegen, wenn mir einer auf meiner Runde eine Schleie zeigt, die er sich zum Essen mitnimmt. Ich mag die nicht, aber ich bin ja nicht der Maßstab nach dem man sich zu richten hat!

Das ist glaube ich das wichtigste, Toleranz. Solange sich jemand an die Regeln hält und den Fisch dann zubereitet und isst, finde ich das absolut in Ordnung. Das sehe ich auch bei Raubfischen so. Vielleicht kommt da auch ein wenig Neid dazu: "Der haut den Meterhecht ab, und ich hab noch nie einen gefangen.", oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



> Vielleicht kommt da auch ein wenig Neid dazu: "Der haut den Meterhecht ab, und ich hab noch nie einen gefangen.", oder so ähnlich.


Mit Sicherheit!!!!


----------



## Credo1982 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

hallo zusammen,
ich bin erst seit ende februar dabei , deswegen auch noch nicht so viele fangerfolge, muss allerdings sagen das ich alles was ich fange mitnehme solange schonzeiten und mindestmaße erreicht sind....
barsche nehme ich grundsätzlich nur mit wenn ich der meinung bin das auch was vom fleisch übrig bleibt.  In diesem Sinne Petri und viel fang erfolge


----------



## Franz_16 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



> Vielleicht kommt da auch ein wenig Neid dazu: "Der haut den Meterhecht ab, und ich hab noch nie einen gefangen.", oder so ähnlich.



Auf jeden Fall! 
Am intensivsten wird für ein Zurücksetzen meist dann geworben, wenn es ein anderer Angler war, der den Fisch gefangen hat - hab ich schon sehr oft erlebt


----------



## vermesser (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall!
> Am intensivsten wird für ein Zurücksetzen meist dann geworben, wenn es ein anderer Angler war, der den Fisch gefangen hat - hab ich schon sehr oft erlebt



Ein Schelm wer solchen Spezis jetzt Böses unterstellt.

Aber ja, abschneidernde "Spezialisten" sind die härtesten Verfechter des Zurücksetztens...hatte ich auch schon.


----------



## smithie (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Auch ein Grund, weshalb ich mir einen Mini-Klappkescher mit Gürtelclip gekauft habe.... Auch wenn es für den Einsatz kein Gesetz gibt, ihn aber alle sehen wollen.
> Und ein Grund, weshalb ich mich vor dem Release immer nach Zuschauern umsehe... Besonders die im Weinrot-violetter Kleidung mit Hanfsandalen und Jutetaschen geben mir zu denken... |supergri
> Mist, immer dieses Schubladendenken.... Sorry...


Hey, grün... äh Hanf... äh Hanfsandalen sind doch grade total in Mode!
Schublade zu... |supergri


----------



## gründler (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Birkenstockanhänger,beim Angeln und beim Jagen wenn es das gelände zulässt hab ich meine Latschen an.

Ja sogar im Winter renne ich mit Birkenstock zum Wildfütterhäuschen hoch in Wald,also nix gegen Birkenstock und co.

Es gibt halt auch Jäger und Angler die tarnen sich so um nicht von Peetraa..... belästigt zu werden ^^ 


Weiter machen....werde mich jetzt mal mit meinen Latschen zum Mähen begeben bevor der nächste Regen kommt.


#h


----------



## Angelmayer (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ich gehe meist am rhein fischen.. Dort entnehme ich nur selten ein Fisch.. Kapitale werden generelle zurück gesetzt. Ich muss nicht in irgend einem Scheiß Anglerheft verewigt sein da ich nur für mich angle.. Allerdings beobachte ich immer wieder Angler die alles tot schlagen was am Haken hängt. Ob Schonzeit oder nicht.. Natürlich sag ich denen meine Meinung nur als antwort bekomm man meist gar nichts.. [edit by Thomas9904]


----------



## Angelmayer (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Übrigens ist meine Nachricht keineswegs fremdenfeindlich gemeint es entspricht der realität. sollte ich nun wieder gelöscht werden.. dann ok.. dann weiss ich wie so ein Forum funktioniert


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



> dann ok.. dann weiss ich wie so ein Forum funktioniert


Nein, weisst Du nicht, dann weisst Du höchstens, wie unser Forum hier funktioniert.

Zurücksetzen oder nicht ist keine Sache, die an Nationalität oder Herkunft gebunden ist und  das hat daher in dieser Diskussion nix verloren und mit der Frage als solcher nichts zu tun.

Und von sowas lassen wir eine solche Diskussion, die bisher klasse ablief auch nicht kaputt machen oder auf so eine Ebene runterziehen...

Siehe dazu auch unser Standardanschreiben diesbezüglich:


> Jegliche Art der Diskriminierung von Minderheiten, insbesondere rassistische oder die Verunglimpfung bestimmter Nationalitäten dulden wir grundsätzlich nicht in unserem Forum.
> 
> Da im Wiederholungsfalle verwarnt oder der Account gesperrt wird, bitte zukünftig vor dem posten einfach diesbezüglich nochmal dein Posting überprüfen.
> 
> ...



*Und damit ist dieses Thema hier im Thread durch..............*


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



smithie schrieb:


> Es liegt mE an den Menschen.
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit hier im Forum, wie auch außerhalb, in der Lage ist zu entscheiden, ob ein Fisch zu entnehmen ist oder nicht.
> Warum gibt es denn diese Gesetze? Weil es eben nicht alle können....ihr könnt mich mal...sagt dann die Mehrheit
> 
> also wenn ich mir die aktuell gültige Rechtslage anschaue (ich spreche für Bayern), dann ist Dir das sehr wohl vorgschrieben - ob die Gesetzgebung sinnvoll ist oder nicht, ist zunächst irrelevant.Wird nur tagtäglich durch den gesunden Menschenverstand ad absurdum geführt.Insofern wäre das einzig irrelevante das Regelwerk selbst.Es geht "etwas" an der Wirklichkeit vorbei.



Sind ja super durchdachte Gesetze wenn am Wasser eh fast jeder zur Entnahme Ja/Nein seine *eigenen* Regeln aufstellt.
Die scheinen nämlich gut zu funktionieren.


----------



## leCarpitale (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

1. wenn ich's darf und..
2. wenn ich's brauch... (also auch verspeisen möchte)

dieser Prioritätenliste folgend entnehme ich Raubfisch... (wenn ich denn mal gezielt drauf gehe... also eher selten...)

Desweiteren: ist es mir letztens grad passiert an einem viel beangelten Gewässer, dass der Fisch schon so fertig war und ich ihn nicht mehr leiden lassen wollte (einerseits zerstörtes Maul und andere Bissspuren).
Ich glaube da half auch die beste anti-septik-medi nicht mehr!
Also in diesem Fall: besser in meinem Magen als unnötige Qual und als Kadaver am Rand...

Mfg


----------



## smithie (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



> Zitat von *smithie*
> 
> 
> _Es liegt mE an den Menschen.
> ...


_
... und muss ggf. damit leben, dafür zur Verantwortung gezogen zu werden...




			also wenn ich mir die aktuell gültige Rechtslage anschaue (ich spreche  für Bayern), dann ist Dir das sehr wohl vorgschrieben - ob die  Gesetzgebung sinnvoll ist oder nicht, ist zunächst irrelevant.Wird nur tagtäglich durch den gesunden Menschenverstand ad absurdum geführt.Insofern  wäre das einzig irrelevante das Regelwerk selbst.Es geht "etwas" an der  Wirklichkeit vorbei.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_ob das Regelwerk nun irrelevant ist oder nicht, ist eine subjektive Einschätzung.
Wäre es in diesem Fall nicht vielleicht der bessere Weg zu versuchen, das Regelwerk dem, wie Du es sagst, gesunden Menschenverstand anzunähern, als es zu ignorieren?




RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Sind ja super durchdachte Gesetze wenn am  Wasser eh fast jeder zur Entnahme Ja/Nein seine *eigenen* Regeln  aufstellt.
> Die scheinen nämlich gut zu funktionieren.


Super Idee - für mich funktioniert meine eigene Regel, im verkehrsberuhigten Bereich 60 zu fahren auch gut :vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

smithie,
das mit den 60 km/h...Pardon,Äpfel und Birnen Vergleich.*Menschen*leben vs.Hobbyinterpretation,naja..ok

Nee,so subjektiv ist das m,M.n. nicht..wenn ich mich so am Wasser umschaue und unterhalte:Spassangler,angeln für die Küche,Prinzipreleaser,eine Mischung aus beidem und und...und jeder bzw der Grossteil handelt so, wie er es für richtig und verantwortungsvoll hält.Und alle sind zufrieden.Hier setzen sogar die selbst angelnden Fischereiaufseher zurück..oder halt auch nicht.Warum?Tenor:diese Regeln sind Mumpitz.ICH entscheide über Entnahme Ja/Nein.. sonst niemand.


Ja sicher,der beste Weg wäre eine Annäherung des geltenden Rechts an die Angelwirklichkeit.Das Problem dabei : solche Regeln werden zumeist von Leuten erstellt,die vom Angeln, salopp gesagt, genauso viel Ahnung haben wie eine Kuh vom Tanzen.

Man verlässt sich da anscheinend auf Möchtegernexperten,Interessengruppen denen das Angeln eh ein Dorn im Auge ist,Pseudonaturschützern und heuchelnden Moralaposteln.
Angeln ja..aber auf dem kleinstmöglichen Nenner,das ist Angeln in D.Subjektiv?

Also wenn ein Verband schon als Zweck des Angelns nur den Nahrungserwerb sieht...ja was erwartest du da an gescheiten Regelungen vom Gesetzgeber?

Diese Annäherungsidee gliche dann wohl einer Diskussion mit Fundamentalisten: bitte keine Argumente,wir haben unsere Vorurteile bereits gebildet.Dogmatisch.Zurücksetzen Ja/Nein ?..seid froh das ihr überhaupt angeln dürft|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



> seid froh das ihr überhaupt angeln dürft


noch...........................................................................


----------



## spin-paule (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Wenn nicht gerade voll inhalliert wurde und der Fisch zu verludern droht, dann release ich in der Regel - wobei ich hin und wieder meinen Heißhunger auf Fisch stille und entsprechend entnehme.
Eher selten nehme ich auch "Auftragsarbeit" an, wenn gute Freunde anfragen, ob sie mal einen lecker Hecht haben können.
So schaut´s aus. 
Im Grunde entscheide ich jedes Mal intuitiv + pragmatisch und finde es übrigens prima, wie hier über C&R gesprochen wird.

Einen schönen Gruß
Paul


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



> finde es übrigens prima, wie hier über C&R gesprochen wird.


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
C+R ist aber hier weder das Thema noch wird drüber gespropchen..

Hier gehts ja einfach drum, wer wieviel entnimmt und nicht warum oder wieso..


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Sind ja super durchdachte Gesetze wenn am Wasser eh fast jeder zur Entnahme Ja/Nein seine *eigenen* Regeln aufstellt.
> Die scheinen nämlich gut zu funktionieren.




Genau so ist das.

Bei dem ganzen Thema wird nämlich eines vergessen, und das verwässert auch ein wenig eine solche Abstimmung, sorgt aber vor allem für völlig unsinnige Gesetze.

Das Entnahmeverhalten wird eben nicht ausschließlich durch die innere Einstellung beeinflusst, sondern zu einem sehr großen Teil schlicht und einfach durch Gegebenheiten und Möglichkeiten.

Dass derjenige, der in unmittelbarer Nähe eines guten Raubfischgewässers wohnt, viel Zeit hat oder diese sich nimmt, und auch noch ein recht guter Angler ist, ein völlig anderes Entnahmeverhalten hat als derjenige, der 50 oder mehr Kilometer fahren muss, und/oder wenig Zeit zum angeln hat, und/oder ein nicht so erfolgreicher Angler ist, liegt doch auf der Hand. 

Ersterer fängt vielleicht 30 Hechte im Monat, wer will die essen ? Letzterer fängt vielleicht einen im Monat und nimmt den natürlich auch mit. 

Weitere Faktoren spielen eine Rolle. Wie gerne isst jemand Fisch. Wie groß ist seine Familie, wie gerne isst diese Fisch. Wann (Tageszeit) wurde der/die Fische gefangen, usw.

Da sind unzählige Kombinationen möglich und ebenso unzählige Verhaltensmuster. 

Entscheider in Politik, Verband, Verein konstruieren aus Ihrer eigenen Situation, und auch oft unter Druck nicht angelnder Gutmenschen, dann ein gesetzlich vorgeschriebenes Verhaltensmuster, welches der Allgemeinheit der Angler übergestülpt wird. 

Den "gesetzestreuen" Angler bringt das in die Situation, nur noch so oft/wenig angeln zu gehen, wie er den dabei gefangenen Fisch verwerten kann. 

Das möge ein jeder mal für sich, mit seinen Fangerfolgen und Verwertungsmöglichkeiten abgleichen. 

Ich kann das nicht mit Zahlen belegen, denke aber mal dass - würden sich alle dem Dogma " Angeln nur zum Verzehr" anschließen - die Summe der gesamtdeutschen Angelstunden höchstens noch irgendwo zwischen 10 und 20 % des heutigen Wertes erreichen.


Hier schnell einen Gruß an die Deutsche Angelindustrie und die Tourismusbranche, die Ihren sicher vorhandenen Einfluß nicht geltend machen, sondern auf den zivilen Ungehorsam der Angler setzen. #h

Dieser zivile Ungehorsam ist vorprogrammiert, in keinster Weise verwunderlich und auch durchaus angemessen.

Die Krux dabei ist, dass wir uns diesen Ungehorsam nur deswegen leisten können, weil die Kontrolldichte unsäglich dünn ist.

Und damit kommen wir dann in das Dilemma, dass wir (viele) nach mehr und besseren Kontrollen schreien um uns nicht passenden zivilen Ungehorsam aufzudecken und zu sanktionieren, dabei aber selbstverständlich Gefahr laufen, dass wir selbst wegen unseres eigenen Ungehorsams auch am Kanthaken landen. 

Geßlerhüte muss man zertreten, verbrennen oder zerstückeln. Es ist nicht damit getan, einen andersfarbigen drüberzustülpen. 

Und so werden wir weiter angeln wie wir wollen, uns weiter unser Verhalten um die Ohren schlagen, weiter unsere eigene Einstellung als die allein seligmachende verkünden, weiter jeden C&Rler und jeden Kochtopfangler an den Pranger stellen bis, ja bis, die Kontrollmechanismen für Ruhe und Einigkeit sorgen.

Ende von Angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ist aber hier im Thread alles wurscht (wenngleich ich da wie bekannt Deiner Meinung bin), da es hier eben nur um das individuelle Entnahmeverhalten unabhängig von Gewässern und Möglichkeiten geht.

Zudem habe ich ja auch extra diversifiziert in den Antworten um der Geschichte mit den Möglichkeiten vor Ort wenigstens ansatzweise gerecht zu werden (Entnahme bis zum Limit, regelmäßig mitnehmen, selten Limit erreichen, viel fangen, trotzdem wenig mitnehmen etc..) ..


----------



## FranzJosef (18. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das Entnahmeverhalten wird eben nicht ausschließlich durch die innere Einstellung beeinflusst, sondern zu einem sehr großen Teil schlicht und einfach durch Gegebenheiten und Möglichkeiten.
> 
> Dass derjenige, der in unmittelbarer Nähe eines guten Raubfischgewässers wohnt, viel Zeit hat oder diese sich nimmt, und auch noch ein recht guter Angler ist, ein völlig anderes Entnahmeverhalten hat als derjenige, der 50 oder mehr Kilometer fahren muss, und/oder wenig Zeit zum angeln hat, und/oder ein nicht so erfolgreicher Angler ist, liegt doch auf der Hand.


Jawoll ja. |good:
Damit sollte diese Abstimmung auch |closed: werden.


----------



## u-see fischer (18. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Letzendlich hats Ralle24 auf den Punkt gebracht. #6

Ich habe früher ein Gewässer mit einem sehr guten Hechtbestand aber einen fast nicht vorhandenen Zanderbestand befischt, war hat ein klassisches Hechtgewässer.

Habe in manchen Jahren keinen einzigen Zander gefangen, dafür aber oftmals mehrere Hechte am Tag. Da die Zander gut schmecken, habe ich fast jeden Zander entnommen, bei den Hechten sind sehr viele wieder zurück gegangen. Die Entnahme beschränkte sich bei den Hechten auf Fische die wohl nicht mehr lebensfähig waren bzw. wo ein Überleben in meinen Augen gefährdet war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Nochmal, da es hier bei manchen scheinbar Verständnisschwierigkeiten gibt:
Es geht nicht drum, was ein Gewässer hergibt oder welche Art von Raubfischen entnommen werden oder eben nicht..

Es geht schlicht darum, wie das individuell vom einzelnen Angler gehandhabt wird mit der Entnahme von Raubfischen (bin am überlegen, ob ich so ne Umfrage auch im Karpfenforum  - dann natürlich mit Karpfen - mach ;-)).

Unabhängig von Gesetzeslage, Bestand, Grund oder sonstwas, schlicht wie es der Einzelne individuell handhabt.....


----------



## reticulatus (18. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



> Gerade bei Raubfischen, auch weil Zander, Waller und Barsch vielen eben besser schmecken als Schleie, Karpfen oder Brassen..


Ich mache zwischen Friedfischen und Räuber keinen Unterschied, da ich wie du gelernter Koch bin und es viele Möglichkeiten der Zubereitung und Verwertung von Fischen gibt.
Allerdings kennen viele Angler oder Hausfrauen nur wenig Rezepte oder Zubereitungsmöglichkeiten, weshalb bevorzugt die Räuber entnommen werden.



> Man kennt die Anordnung in vielen Gewässern, dass jeder maßige Fisch  mitzunehmen ist - und genügend Angler, die scheinbar das Maßband nicht  kennen und bei denen auch ein augenscheinlicher 70-cm-Hecht das Maß nicht erreicht hat und zurückgesetzt wird.


Das Problem hierbei sind die bundeslandstypischen Fischereigesetze, die manchmal nicht nur unlogisch , sondern ebenso veralten sind, wie die derzeitigen Vorstandschaften diverser Vereine oder auch Fischereiverbände!

Ob oder in welcher Größe ich release ist stark vom Gewässer abhängig, gibt es zum Beispiel viele kleine Hechte zwischen 55-65cm , dann nehme ich ausschließlich Fische dieser Größe mit und lasse größere wieder schwimmen.

Bei mir im Jahreskartengewässer muß ich laut bayrischem Fischereigesetz jeden gefangenen Hecht entnehmen, da er weder Schonmaß oder Schonzeit besitzt, da es sich hier um ein Salmonidengewässer mit sich selbsterhaltenden Bestand an Bachforellen und Äschen handelt.



> Man kennt auch Angler, die trotz Schonmaß, Schonzeit und Fangbegrenzung alles mitnehmen, was ein Gewässer hergibt.


Tja, auch unter den Menschen gibt es Kormorane!
Weshalb man im Ulmer Verein zum Beispiel die Entnahme von Köderfischen/Weißfischen aller Art und Größe auf 10Stück/Tag beschränkt hat, da diverse Angler ziemlich jeden Fisch entnommen hatten, der gefangen wurde, an Schonmaße und Schonzeiten wurde sich sogar gehalten.



> Es soll auch ein paar geben, die sich genau den Regeln entsprechend  verhalten, egal in wie weit diese als sinnvoll angesehen werden oder  nicht..


Dafür sind Regeln schließlich da oder?

Manche Regelungen oder vereinsinterne Satzuingen sind allerdings sehr überholungsbedürftig , da sie schlichtweg veraltet und nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind, zudem auch manchmal nicht mehr der aktuellen Gesetzeslage entsprechen.




> Daher meine Frage, wie ihr das handhabt


Kommt eben immer auf das Gewässer und die gefangene Fischart an, grundsätzlich wird sich aber an die geltenden Gesetze gehalten.



> Bei mir selber gibts Raubfisch(e), die ich gerne mitnehme, wenn sie für mich (als Single) die richtige Größe haben.


Meine bevorzugte Beute, welche ich entnehme und verwerte sind vorallem Salmoniden, Hechte, Barsche, aber auch diverse Weißfische in einer guten verwertbaren Größe um daraus, Fischkrapferl, Fischwürste, Weißfisch-Bolognaise-Soße, "Königsberger Klopse", Weißfisch im Bierteig und so weiter zu machen, die erstgenannten Fische werden natürlich separat zubereitet, dafür wären mir diese zu schade, manchmal jedoch kommt hier auch das ein oder andere Filet hinzu.



> Aber ich setze auch viel zurück (je nach Fangerfolg, oft genug muss man nicht zurücksetzen weil man nix kriegt ;-)))


Viel nicht, kommt aber immer wieder mal vor, daß zurückgesetzt wird.



> ich füll meine Truhe lieber mit Meeresfischen, weil ich da auch weiter fahren muss, Räuber kann ich mir frisch  fangen..


Meeresfische kommen eher selten auf den Tisch, wenn dann lasse ich sie  mir von jemanden mitbringen, in den Supermärkten kaufe ich kaum Fisch, manchmal gefrorenen, die Frischfischtheken verdienen ihren Namen zum Teil nicht wirklich!
Kaufen von Fisch sehe ich nicht ein,schließlich gehe ich angeln!
Auch selbstgefangene Fische verbleiben bei mir niemals länger als 2 Monate im Gefrierschrank, im Winter schon mal 3 Monate, ein "Auffüllen der Truhe oder des Schrankes" gibt es bei mir nicht, da ich nur entnehme, was ich verwerten kann oder verwerten will.

An die deutsche Nord- oder Ostseeküste ist es mir zu weit, habe bei einfacher Fahrt mehr als 800 Kilometer zurückzulegen, da sehe ich dann doch nicht ein.
Urlaube verbringe ich lieber woanders.


----------



## u-see fischer (18. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal, da es hier bei manchen scheinbar Verständnisschwierigkeiten gibt:
> Es geht nicht drum, was ein Gewässer hergibt oder welche Art von Raubfischen entnommen werden oder eben nicht..



Thomas, ich habe Deine Umfrage schon richtig verstanden, meine Antwort, die zwischen

1 "Ich nehme alle Raubfische mit, die ich erwischen kann..."

und 

5 "Ich nehme nur in Einzelfällen mal einen Raubfisch mit.." 

ist aber für mich, und ich denke für viele andere auch, abhänig von meinen Möglichkeiten.

I.M. befische ich den Rhein von Düsseldorf bis zur holländischen Grenze, habe daher die Möglichkeiten viele Zander zu fangen, das wiederum führt dazu, dass ich die meisten gefangenen Raubfische (Zander) wieder zurücksetze.

Wofür soll ich nun stimmen???


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Wenn du die meisten zurücksetzt ohne alle zu releasen bei relativ großer Fangmenge ists doch klar:
Antwort 4....

Die Frage war ja nicht warum Du zurücksetzt oder entnimmst..

Ob Du dann die mitgenommenen wie verwertest, verschenkst oder laut Gesetz abknüppelst und dann in die Tonne kloppst, ist dabei ja wurscht..

Genauso die Motivation zum zurücksetzen oder entnehmen (ob nun laut oder gegen Gesetz), oder die Möglichkeit, die das Gewässer per se bietet..

Du fängst relativ viel, entnimmst relativ wenig, also Antwort 4..


----------



## Case (18. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht schlicht darum, wie das individuell vom einzelnen Angler gehandhabt wird mit der Entnahme von Raubfischen



Ich nimm mit, soviel ich für meinen Verzehr brauche. Wenn ich Überschüsse hab, dann hör ich auf mit Raubfischangeln. Released werden ausschließlich geschonte oder untermaßige Raubfische.

Case


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Case schrieb:


> Ich nimm mit, soviel ich für meinen Verzehr brauche. Wenn ich Überschüsse hab, dann hör ich auf mit Raubfischangeln. Released werden ausschließlich geschonte oder untermaßige Raubfische.
> 
> Case



Respekt, das ist eine gesunde und vernünftige Einstellung.#6

Leider kann ich mich nicht überwinden, dieser nachzukommen denn ich esse keinen Fisch, dürfte daher eigentlich gar nicht angeln.

Außerdem hätte ich keinen Bock, 50 oder mehr Kilometer zu fahren, nach einer Stunde vielleicht den erlaubten Hecht gefangen  zu haben und dann wieder nach Hause zu dackeln.

Wenn ich angeln geh, dann will ich so lange am Wasser bleiben, wie ich Lust habe und so viele Fische fangen wie möglich. Die Tage und Fänge sind eh´selten genug.


----------



## _Pipo_ (18. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Bei mir Begrenzt sich die Mitnahme der Raubfische allein schon durch Faulheit (ausnehmen,...) und Gefriertruhenkapazität.

Das Thema Raubfisch beschränkt sich bei mir so ziemlich auf Hecht und Barsch, das ist nicht immer so gewollt aber kein Grund sich zu beschweren |supergri

Wenn ich einen Fisch fange und den gerne essen möchte, wird er mitgenommen und i.d.R. noch am selben Tag zubereitet, ich höre allerdings selten direkt mit dem Fang des 1ten Fisches auf zu angeln (kommt vor, ist aber selten), die evtl. weiteren Fänge gehen zurück in ihr Element.

Es kommt auch vor, dass ich angeln gehe, ohne nun direkt Fisch essen zu wollen, dann wandern alle zurück ins Wasser.

Ausnahmen bilden Fische die nun kaum noch zu retten sind, die kommen mit und werden dann oftmals Küchenfertig gemacht und kommen in die Tiefkühle, bis ich hunger darauf habe.

Bei Barschen habe ich mir die persönliche Grenze von 35cm+ gesetzt (seidenn sie sollen zum KöFI werden) gesetzt. Auch wenn ein paar kleinere Barsche schmecken und auch satt machen können, der Bestand an Barschen von 35cm+ ist doch erschreckend klein, wenn man kaum 10 Würfe machen kann, ohne einen Barsch mit 10-25cm zu fangen.
Wenn man alles ab 20cm abfischt, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn man sogut wie nie größere Exemplare fängt.


Habe dieses Jahr bisher 4 oder 5 Hechte entnommen (nicht alle aus dem gleichen Gewässer) bei über 20 gefangenen, Barsche sind unzählige gefangen worden aber davon sind nur 2 zum KöFi geworden, der Rest durfte schwimmen. Ein 50er Aland ist aufgrund von Zuordnungsproblemen released worden, sonst wäre der wahrscheinlich mitgenommen worden, wollte da aber kein Risiko eingehen.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (18. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Wenn ich einen Fisch essen will und denke das Gewässer kann es verkraften nehme ich den Fisch mit, wenn ich ihn nicht essen will oder denke das Gewässer verkraftet es nicht die ein oder andere Art zu entnehmen lass ich es.

Allerdings gehe ich meistens nur auf das, was ich auch essen will.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Nun haben schon über 500 Leute abgestimmt und es wurde trotz der Brisanz, die nunmal im Thema liegt, überwiegend vernünftig diskutiert.

Dafür ein großes *DANKE* sowohl an die Abstimmenden wie die Diskutanten.

Interessant find ich auch das Ergebnis.....

Vor allem freut es mich, dass (in welcher Verteilung jetzt auch immer) ALLE Ansichten in relevanter Größenordnung vertreten sind - der Anspruch an uns selber ist es ja, ein Forum für ALLE Angler zu bieten.

Dass die Zahl derer, die möglichst alles mitnehmen und die Zahl derer, die praktisch nie was mitnehmen mit um die 8 % sowohl fast gleichgroß wie auch deutlich die Minderheit ist, finde ich dabei bemerkenswert.

Ebenso, dass Gesetze oder Regeln der Gewässerbewirtschafter anscheinend nicht gerade als festgeschrieben angesehen werden. Sondern gerade auch beim zurücksetzen da scheinbar viele Fische falsch gemessen und unerlaubterweise wieder zurückgesetzt werden.

Was auch zu einer Umfrage bezüglich der Beachtung der Regeln und Gesetze führen wird..


Dass diese Umfrage hier nicht repräsentativ ist und diesen Anspruch auch nie erhoben hat, stelle ich hiermit nochmal ausdrücklich klar...


Dass bei der Zahl der Abstimmenden aber zumindest eine Tendenz für die Gruppe der im Anglerboard registrierten User ablesbar ist, dürfte aber auch niemand bestreiten wollen.

Ich bedanke mich daher nochmal bei allen - bei denen, die alles minehmen bis hin zu denen, die alles zurücksetzen und bei allen dazwischen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

P:
Die Abstimmung hier und die Diskussion bleibt natürlich trotzdem weiter offen.......


----------



## Margarelon (19. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> P:
> Die Abstimmung hier und die Diskussion bleibt natürlich trotzdem weiter offen.......



Und wann kommt die nächste Umfrage?
BTW, besteht die Möglichkeit, hier gezielt nach Umfragen zu suchen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Guckst Du:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694


----------



## Margarelon (19. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Dank und erledigt!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das stand da eben auch noch, um das abzugrenzen zu Antwort 2 (alles bis zum Limit..), ist aber eben trozdem regelmäßige Entnahme ..
> 
> Vor aber allem auch als Abgrenzung zu Antwort 4, seltene Entnahme trotz häufigerer Fänge..
> 
> ...


 
Naja, kann man so eindeutig nicht festschreiben, ich habe in SH immer 2 Möglichkeiten:

Es gibt Gewässer mit Fangbegrenzungen, dort kann man solch eine Begrenzung eben manchmal nicht erreichen, was auch Gewässerspezifische Gründe haben kann.

Und es gibt Gewässer ohne Fangbegrenzungen.

Ich habe ja auch für 3 gestimmt, weil ich manchmal die Fangbegrenzung nicht erreiche. 

Gehe ich an andere Gewässer, wo es keine Fangbegrenzung gibt, dann gibt es auch kein Limmit, außer das eventuell eigene.

Es ist bei solch einer Abstimmung immer sehr schwer eine eindeutige Antwort für jeden zu finden und dann muss man sich für etwas entscheiden, was einem am nähesten kommt.

Und die Frage zur Entnahmepflicht stellt sich mir glücklicherweise nicht, denn die gibt es in SH nicht.


----------



## nitronic88 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

ich nehme nur mit, wenn der fisch zu stark verletzt oder krank ist.. ansonsten kommt er nach dem fototermin so schnell es geht wieder in sein element zurück.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Hochholen, mal sehen ob noch ein paar Stimmen dazu kommen....


----------



## Paxcom (20. September 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Also wenn ich einen Raubfisch fange den ich verwerten kann und darf, nehme ich dann selbstverständlich mit.  Auf der einen Seite esse ich Hecht, Zander, Aal und auch mal Barsch sehr gerne. Und auf der anderen Seite gehört das bei mir mit zum Zweck des Angeln´s dazu.  Barsche so ab 20 cm. Gut einen Hecht der gerade so das Maß hatte aber doch sehr schlang war, habe ich auch schon zurück gesetzt. Aber normalerweise nehme ich die mit.  Fange die Fische halt nur leider zu selten. Sonst wäre es vielleicht auch anders.  Karpfen und Co. nehme ich dagen sehr selben mit. Schmecken mir einfach nicht so gut.


----------



## kräuterschnaps (20. September 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

zander nehm ich schon mal mit weil die wirklich lecker sind, die regel ist aber catch&release


----------



## angelarne (20. September 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Super Thread ist das! :m

Zu meinem Entnahmeverhalten und den persönlichen Schonmaßen:

Hecht entnehme ich an meinem Gewässer gar nicht mehr. Der Hechtbestand dort ist etwas zurückgegangen und man fängt auch keine kleinen Hechte mehr, sonder nur noch welche ab 60 cm. Hecht schmeckt mir im Endeffekt auch nicht so gut! Also wenn ich einen fange, geht er zurück.

Für Barsche habe ich mein persönliches Schonmaß auf 30 cm rauf gesetzt. Alles was zwischen 30 und 45cm ist, nehme ich an Barsch auch gerne mit. Die großen setze ich zurück, da dies meines Erachtens nach wichtige Laichfische sind und diese davon mal ab auch schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Da tut mir dann auch der Fisch leid.

Bei Zandern liegt mein Entnahmemaß zwischen 55 und 80 cm. Alle Zander ü 80 sind auf jeden Fall für die Zanderpopulation von großer Bedeutung und gehen zurück! Auch wenn in meinem Verein jährlich Zander zwischen 35 und 45 cm besetzt werden, freue ich mich doch immer, wenn sich mal ganz kleine so um die 20 cm an meinem Gummifisch vergreift und sozusagen auch natürlicher Nachwuchs im Gewässer vorhanden ist.

Wels ist mir nix.


----------



## labralehn (20. September 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Kommt darauf an wo ich angel.

Habe ich ein Gewässer in dem ich gut fange, höre ich auf, wenn ich: 
(Achtung: hier gibt es einen kleinen Unterschied)

das Fanglimit erreicht habe 
oder genug gefangen habe. 

Ich nehme dort aber dann nicht jeden Fisch mit. 
Nur die Fische, die ein gewisses Mass (Küchenfenster) haben.


Habe ich allerdings ein Gewässer, an dem ich niemals das Fanglimit erreichen kann, nehme ich alles mit, was ich bekommen kann, auch ganz grosse Fische. 
Ich habe dort keine andere Möglichkeit, 
sonst würde ich immer leer ausgehen.


----------



## Eckbachangler (20. September 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Maßige Fische nehme ich in der Regel mit, untermaßige lasse ich wieder schwimmen. Nur  angeln um einen Fisch zu "landen" und zu fotografieren ist nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Thxmpsxn (20. September 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



nitronic88 schrieb:


> ich nehme nur mit, wenn der fisch zu stark verletzt oder krank ist.. ansonsten kommt er nach dem fototermin so schnell es geht wieder in sein element zurück.


 |good:
So ähnlich handhabe ich das auch. 
Obwohl ab und zu ein guter "Küchenzander oder -hecht", der muss denn schonmal mit...|smash:


----------



## Perch-Noob (21. September 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Moin,

ich entnehme in maßen und nach größen.
So muß ich z.B. keinem Zander ab 70 abknüppeln sondern nehme lieber nen 50er mit, habe ich davon noch einen im Tiefkühler, kann auch der 50er nochmal planschen gehn. 
Genauso wenig gehe ich für Katzen oder Hühner, Nachbarn, Bekannte oder die ganze Familie angeln, was ich nicht selber verwerten kann geht wieder baden(ca. 85% meiner Fänge) und fertig ist.

Nachhaltiges angeln quasi.


Gruß


----------



## danbob (23. September 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Also ich gehe grundsätzlich schon ans Wasser, um mir nen schönen Fisch für die Küche zu fangen. Ich kann mit dem Begriff "Sportfischer" nicht wirklich viel anfangen. Aber keine Angst, da ich das Angeln nicht mit übermäßiger Ernsthaftigkeit betreibe, bleibt genug für alle anderen übrig.
Die Entscheidung ob ich einen Fisch dann mitnehme oder nicht hängt aber vor allem davon ab wie der Fisch gehakt ist. Und diese Entscheidung fälle ich möglichst schnell. Das heisst wenn ich entscheide den Fisch mitzunehmen wird er sofort betäubt und getötet und erst dann entferne ich den Haken. Fotos gibt es, wenn überhaupt, nur von Fischen die auch in der Küche Landen. Schließlich soll der Fisch, wenn ich ihn zurücksetzte nicht noch eine, wie auch immer geartete, Fotosession überstehen müssen. Bilder von Fischen mit dicken Drillingen im Maul die "wieder schwimmen" sind mein Ding nicht. Wer weiß schon ob der gute nicht einen Tag später kieloben im Wasser treibt.

Der Begriff Nachhaltig gefällt mir in diesem Zusammenhang sehr gut.

Grüße

Daniel


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Mal wieder unsere Abstimmungen in Erinnerung bringen....


----------



## x2it (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Hi das kommt immer auf den Fisch an.
"Gute" Barsche nehme ich eigentlich immer mit.
Bachforellen ab ca. 45 cm, der Rest darf weiterschwimmen 
Aale sind mir so mit 70 cm am liebsten, bei denen achte ich dann meistens noch unabhängig von der Länge darauf, wie "fett" die sind!


----------



## KlaasJanHuntelaar (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Also wenn ich mal einen guten Tag habe und 3 Hechte fange lass ich meistens 2 davon wieder schwimmen. Einen nehme ich aber eigentlich immer mit.

MfG


----------



## wilhelm (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Da ich leider sehr selten zum Angeln komme nehme ich somit auch nur wenige Fische mit nach Hause.
Ich entscheide beim Angeln ob ich einen Fisch zurücksetze oder entnehme. Wenn er schön groß ist und mir schmecken wird ( Bachforelle oder Zander ) dann war es eben nicht sein Tag


----------



## fordfan1 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ich nehme öfters welche mit,das Limit wird aber nie erreicht 

Barsche werden ab 20 cm entnommen und gefrostet,wenn ich genug zusammen habe gibts ne lecker Fischpfanne mit Tomaten.

Hechte dürfte ich drei pro Tag,ist einer dabei den ich mitnehmen möchte mache ich das und stelle das angeln ein,gleiche mit Zandern.

Welse allerdings werden rigoros entnommen (soll jetzt keine Provokation sein),die werden zu einer "Art Makrelenbutter" halt nur mit Wels verarbeitet,schmeckt echt genial #h


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Es kommt drauf an was für'n Fisch es ist. 
Aal wird wenn die Größe stimmt immer mit genommen. 
Hecht nur bei Bedarf und Zander wenn ich endlich mal nen 60 iger fangen würde. Barsche auch nur wenn die Größe stimmt. 25 iger fallen auch sehr oft wieder ins Wasser.


----------



## Housic (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Barsch ab 25, Zander & Hecht ab Maß.
> Wenn man den gefangenen Fisch nicht verwerten will, hat man nicht angeln zu gehen.


 

:m:m:m:m
bei mir ähnlich  auch die Meinung..


----------



## Esox10 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Barsch ab 25, Zander & Hecht ab Maß.
> Wenn man den gefangenen Fisch nicht verwerten will, hat man nicht angeln zu gehen.


 

Hi @ all #h,

Also müsste ja nach deiner Meinung so gut wie jeder Karpfenangler und die Angler, die einfach nur angeln wollen oder den Bestand schonen wollen, aufhören ihr Hobby nachzugehen???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Und so wie sich es anhört, schlägst du ja alle ab, was massig ist#q#q 
Das solltest du mal überdenken und ändern.

Ps: Ist nicht böse oder Ähnliches gemeint, kann nur deine Ansicht absolut nicht verstehen....

PPs: Ich nehme nie einen Raubfisch mit, um auch noch in Zukunft Fische fangen zu können, schone ich den Bestand, es sei denn er ist durch den Haken oder Ähnliches schwer verletzt und würde es nicht überleben wenn ich ihn zurück setzte.

Mfg Krischi


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Esox10 schrieb:


> Hi @ all #h,
> 
> Also müsste ja nach deiner Meinung so gut wie jeder Karpfenangler und die Angler, die einfach nur angeln wollen oder den Bestand schonen wollen, aufhören ihr Hobby nachzugehen???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


Siehe Eingangsposting:


> Mir gehts dabei nicht um die C+R-Diskussion, sondern schlicht darum, wie Angler wirklich ticken..


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ich teile mich dann auch mal mit |supergri

Mir persönlich fallen seit einigen Jahre alle Fische aus den Händen, zurück ins Wasser |kopfkrat

so inkonsequent das ganze auch sein mag: Forellen aus Zuchtanlagen (da fische ich etwa. 1 mal im Jahr) nehme ich mit.

Ich bin eigentlich auch nicht der Mensch, der keine Fische mitnimmt aus irgendwelchen Prinzipien heraus: im Gegenteil ich habe immer Messer, Maßband, Fischtöter und Tüte dabei...aber jedes Mal wenn ich einen maßigen Fisch fange rutschen sie mir wieder aus den Fingern: was soll man da machen #c

Solange ich nicht vom gefangenen Fisch leben muss, kommt mir sowas nicht ins Haus |rolleyes

LG
Dennis


----------



## siloaffe (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ob ich nen Fisch abschlage ode Release entscheide ich wie mir gerade der Wind um die Nase weht.... 

Jedoch wenn ein Fisch an den Kiemen blutet (am Maul ists mMn nicht so schlimm), selbst wenns nur wenig ist, krigt er die Keule. 
Ich würde auch keinen maßigen Fisch zurücksetzen der auf den Steinen gelegen hat. 
Bzw. würde ich nen Fisch den ich zurücksetzen will nie auf die Steinpackung oder auf Kies/Sand legen.
Dann lieber gleich abschlagen, da der Fisch mit hoher Warscheinlichkeit  verpilzen wird und wohl möglich sogar noch andere ansteckt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Da ich momentan recht gut fange hab ich mit den verangelten/verletzten  Fischen genug und lasse die unverletzten fast alle schwimmen.... 

Im Gegenzug habe ich aber kein Problem damit, nach ner Durststrecke nen unverletzten 46er Zander abzuschlagen......


----------



## Housic (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug habe ich aber kein Problem damit, nach ner Durststrecke nen unverletzten 46er Zander abzuschlagen......


 

bei euch kein Schonmaß? Wir haben 55cm |uhoh:


----------



## Pippa (1. August 2013)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Housic schrieb:


> bei euch kein Schonmaß? Wir haben 55cm |uhoh:



45 in RLP.
40 in NRW.


----------



## Trollwut (1. August 2013)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ich nehm mit, wenn ich Bock auf Fisch essen hab. Da allerdings auch nur die maßigen. Oder aber, wenn der Fisch wirklich zu tief geschluckt hat, bzw. sehr wahrscheinlich übern Jordan geht.
Ansonsten kommt auch alles wieder zurück.


----------



## Kouta (1. August 2013)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

moinsen,

also ich persönlich nehme auch des öfteren Fisch mit, denn ich bin nciht nur Angler weil es mir Spaß machtm, sondern auch weil ich Fisch gerne esse. Ich kaufe aus prinzip keinen Fisch im Supermarkt, da ich die riesen zuchtanlagen die des fisches unwürdig sind nicht unterstützen möchte.

Meine persönliche regel ist z.b. bei Hecht über 60 cm und unter 90 cm kommt mit, wenn ich gerade welchen zubereiten möchte. alles was unter und über den beschriebenen maß ist lasse ich wieder in sein element gleiten.
Ansonsten kommt auch mal ein 1,70er Waller mit nach haus, der vor ort sauber filetiert wird ( alles in beuteln gepackt, damit kein unrat am gewässer entsteht)

naja so handhabe ich das meist ..

grüße

dave


----------



## FörsterChris (1. August 2013)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Das Schonmaß gibt nun mal der Gesetzgeber vor. Einen Fisch der so klein ist, dass die Verwertung stark eingeschränkt ist, würde ich jedoch auch zurücksetzten sofern sich die Verletzungen in Grenzen halten. 
Aber Fische nur aus Spass zu drillen (und damit Stress, Schmerz und Verletzung auszusetzen), finde ich einfach nur zum Kotzen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



FörsterChris schrieb:


> Das Schonmaß gibt nun mal der Gesetzgeber vor. Einen Fisch der so klein ist, dass die Verwertung stark eingeschränkt ist, würde ich jedoch auch zurücksetzten sofern sich die Verletzungen in Grenzen halten.
> Aber Fische nur aus Spass zu drillen (und damit Stress, Schmerz und Verletzung auszusetzen), finde ich einfach nur zum Kotzen.



Man sollte eine Signatur wählen, deren Sinn man versteht.

Du Glücklicher.


----------



## schwarzbarsch (1. August 2013)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



FörsterChris schrieb:


> Aber Fische nur aus Spass zu drillen (und damit Stress, Schmerz und Verletzung auszusetzen), finde ich einfach nur zum Kotzen.



Schön für dich, hat aber rein gar nichts mit diesem Thread zu tun.


----------



## Pumba86 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ich handhabe es ähnlich wie der TE, meine Truhe fülle ich eher mit Dorsch, Köhler, Makrelen, Platten etcr. oder auch Forellen, halt Fische die ich hier vor Ort nicht fangen kann.

An hiesigen Gewässern halte ich es eigentlich auch so, das ich Fisch mitnehme, wenn ich gerade Lust drauf habe, oder ich gehe halt auch schon mal extra los um mir ein leckeres Abendessen zu fangen. 
Mindestmaße beachte ich, aber zugegebenermaßen habe ich auch schonmal einen Hecht von 53cm fürs Abendessen mitgenommen (Mind.Maß 55cm bei uns), da ich einfach Lust auf ein leckeres Filet hatte. Denke wenn man es nicht übertriebt muss man da nicht auf den Zentimeter genau sein.. aber das ist nur meine Sicht der Dinge.


----------



## FörsterChris (1. August 2013)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man sollte eine Signatur wählen, deren Sinn man versteht.
> 
> Du Glücklicher.



Mit dem Alter kommt leider die Weisheit.




schwarzbarsch schrieb:


> Schön für dich, hat aber rein gar nichts mit diesem Thread zu tun.



Dann muss ich mich aber weiter oben kräftig verlesen haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Hast Du (Dich verlesen):
Siehe Eingangsposting:
Es geht hier AUSDRÜCKICH NICHT um eine C+R- Diskussion, sondern nur um die geübte Praxis, unabhängig vom Grund..

*Und damit ist hier wieder gut mit dem Thema C+R-Diskussion, sonst Punkte..*


----------



## Muddhj (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Hallo Boardies....

Also ich futter auch alles was ich fang...
wenn ich gezielt auf Hecht oder Zander gehe nehme ich etwas mehr mit als das was ich sofort nach dem angeln verarbeiten und zubereiten kann.. wenn es mal ein fisch zuviel ist hab ich ja noch meine gefriertruhe, dann gibs den fisch ein anderes mal...

Das soll nich heissen dass ich angel bis die truhe voll ist...


Soviel dazu 
           Greetz und Petri Heil 
                              der maddin


----------



## Sandro94 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Moin Moin,
ich nehme ganz selten Raubfisch mit da an unseren Gewässern viel geangelt wird und sehr viel Fisch entnommen wird. Ich kenne nur eine Handvoll Angler die wie ich auf den Bestand einen Wert legen denn die meisten Angler nehmen jeden Fisch mit und an unseren Gewässern sind die Fischer auch sehr aktiv es gab schon Zeiten da fing man kaum etwas da der Bestand sehr niedrig war.

Grüße aus dem Land Brandenburg


----------



## Haggies (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ich nehme nur mit was ich auch essen werde. Abet 70% wandern auf jedenfall wieder zurück.


----------



## strammes Seil (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

wenn der haken problemlos zu lösen ist, dann darf jeder fisch bei mir wieder schwimmen. hab in den letzen 3 Jahren wohl einen hecht mitnehmen müssen.


----------



## Colli_HB (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ich nehme ca. 10 % meiner Zanderfänge mit. Das sind dann Fische zwischen 50-70 cm. Barsch auch gerne mal, allerdings waren die dieses Jahr wohl zu flutschig. Hecht rutscht mir generell aus der Hand.


----------



## Kxgxlxs67 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Hallo,

also die Diskussion hier verstehe ich nicht wirklich.

Die Gesetzeslage ist doch wohl für alle Bereiche des Angelns, und ja wohl auch für die Entnahmen von Raubfischen, wenn auch länderspezifisch und von Verein zu Verein unterschiedlich eindeutig geregelt.

Bei der Entwicklung der Gesetze waren nicht nur Idioten anwesend die sich gesagt haben: "Entwerfen wir für die Angler mal ein paar Richtlinien, die werden schon wissen wie man damit umgeht"!

Mann, das ist verbindliches Recht und man kann nur die Daumen drücken das euer Gewässerwart (wie oft üblich bei diesen Leuten) ein guter Kumpel über drei Ecken ist der es nämlich genauso macht.

Das erinnert mich an die Autofahrer vom Land.

Schön heimlich für denn FÜHRERSCHEIN auf´m Hof von Papa üben, die Fahrprüfung mit Ach und Krach bestehen und dann die Gegend sprichwörtlich unsicher machen.

Da wird nach Lust und Laune entnommen und zurückgesetzt wies beliebt.

Mit dem Abschlagen hat man es auch nicht mehr so genau, und überhaupt, wer am längsten im Verein ist, die meisten Leute kennt, den Längsten (ich lach micht kaputt) hat, und am meisten am Wasser ist (Verwandschaft im Verein auch sehr beliebt) der hat dann Deutungshoheit und Hausrecht.

Dass man diesen Sch*** im Verein hat reicht mir schon aber auch noch im Forum auf dem Gaul reiten.

Mir reissts so die Augen raus.

Zum K*****


Petri Heil








Und der  @- beteiligt sich auch noch. Schäm dich!


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Was hast du denn konsumiert?

Ich denke darauf einzugehen ist nicht nötig, selten so einen Quatsch lesen müssen.

Das große Ziel scheint in Deutschland zu sein, uns soviele Regeln aufzuerlegen, das man nurnoch mit einem EU Beamten und einem Juristen das Haus verlassen darf.


----------



## Purist (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das große Ziel scheint in Deutschland zu sein, uns soviele Regeln aufzuerlegen, das man nurnoch mit einem EU Beamten und einem Juristen das Haus verlassen darf.



Es ist schon spät aber: Das haben wir doch längst. Deutschland ist eine durchgeregelte Verbotsrepublik, in der lieber zuviel als zu wenig gesetzlich vorgeschrieben wird, und ja; Rechtsschutzversicherungen haben schon einen Sinn.


----------



## Dominik.L (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

@Kugelis67 ich bin zwar nicht der typ für unqualifizierte beiträge, aber bei leuten wie dir könnte ich echt kotzen! Du bist doch so einer, der auf dem balkon steht und nach falschparker ausschau hält, dann die bullen ruft um sich wichtig zu machen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

oooch Leute, nicht persönlich werden, damit ich nicht dazwischen hauen muss.
Danke..

Siehe auch Eingangsposting:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unabhängig von den in den einzelnen Bundesländern und Vereinen unterschiedlichen Regelungen und Gesetzen (die ja eh nur erstmal auf dem Papier stehen), würde mich mal interessieren, wie die Angler das grundsätzlich handhaben.
> 
> *Mir gehts dabei nicht um die C+R-Diskussion*, sondern schlicht darum, wie Angler wirklich ticken..


----------



## Dominik.L (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

ja sry


----------



## Micky WAF- (10. April 2014)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .............. ist ja immer eine viel diskutierte Frage..
> 
> Gerade bei Raubfischen, auch weil Zander, Waller und Barsch vielen eben besser schmecken als Schleie, Karpfen oder Brassen..
> 
> ...



Bin zwar verlobt muss aber auch alleine Fisch essen. Ich schneide meistens die Filets raus pack sie in Papier und was ich nicht sofort esse wird eingefroren oder sauer eingelegt. Speziell Hecht schmeckt eingelegt total super.


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

nehme nur mit wenn der räuber zu tief geschluckt hat.


----------



## August (29. November 2016)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ich Nehme ab und an mal einen Zander mit wenn der eine Schöne Portionsgrösse für eine 3 Köpfige Familie hat also zwischen 65 -75 cm , Das kommt im Jahr ca. 3-4 mal vor

Ab und an nehme ich auch mal einen Grösseren fisch mit sollte er zu lange gedrillt worden sein oder den Wobbler ungünstig in den kiemen haben und zu sehr Bluten. dann sollte man Weidmanns genug sein den Fisch abschlagen, auch wenn es für mich persönlich dann nie ein gutes gefühl gewesen ist und es eigentlich schade ist solch ein schönes tier verwerten zu müssen.

Früher habe ich so gut wie alles mitgenommen, deshalb sind wir eigentlich so weit das wir kaum noch fisch essen. mit der Zeit verliert man einfach das Verlangen dannach.


----------



## Gemenie (29. November 2016)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

für mich gilt alles ,alles was ich essen will kommt mit alles andere nicht ,nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Egal welche art von fisch.


----------



## rippi (30. November 2016)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Ich empfinde es als meine Pflicht die gefangenen Fische zurückzusetzen, wenn der Kühlgigaliner bereits voll ist, alles andere ist einfach nicht nachhaltig.


----------



## fischforsch (30. November 2016)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*

Zwecks Nachhaltigkeit habe ich meine persönlichen Schonmaße hochgesetzt, schlage Fische nur noch ab nachfolgenden Größen ab:

Hecht ab 1,10m
Zander ab 90cm
Barsch ab 45cm
Forelle ab 60cm

Alles darunter darf wieder schwimmen #6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. November 2016)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Zwecks Nachhaltigkeit habe ich meine persönlichen Schonmaße hochgesetzt, schlage Fische nur noch ab nachfolgenden Größen ab:
> 
> Hecht ab 1,10m
> Zander ab 90cm
> ...



Gerade diese Grössen sollten eigentlich zurück gesetzt werden....#d


----------



## Blechinfettseb (30. November 2016)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Gerade diese Grössen sollten eigentlich zurück gesetzt werden....#d



 Die Einteilung ist mir auch unbegreiflich und erscheint mir relativ sinnbefreit......


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Zwecks Nachhaltigkeit habe ich meine persönlichen Schonmaße hochgesetzt, schlage Fische nur noch ab nachfolgenden Größen ab:
> 
> Hecht ab 1,10m
> Zander ab 90cm
> ...



Hätte ich solche "Schonmaße" dann hätte ich wohl noch nie im Leben selbstgeangelten Fisch gegessen


----------



## rippi (30. November 2016)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



D1985 schrieb:


> Hätte ich solche "Schonmaße" dann hätte ich wohl noch nie im Leben selbstgeangelten Fisch gegessen



Gibt ja noch Rotaugen. Und es sind auch noch genug Arten der Gattung Carassius da, die weg müssen um Platz für die Moorforelle zu schaffen. Da kann man problemlos reinhauen.


----------



## fischforsch (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Die Einteilung ist mir auch unbegreiflich und erscheint mir relativ sinnbefreit......


Warum sinnbefreit? Würde ich mich an geringere Schonmaße (z. B. die gesetzlichen) halten, dann müsste ich je Art ca. 50-100 Fische im Jahr abschlagen. Nach meinen persönlichen Schonmaßen sind es je Art nur 1-2 Fische pro Jahr. Ergo bleibt mehr Raubfisch im Wasser und ist somit nachhaltiger #6



rippi schrieb:


> Gibt ja noch Rotaugen. Und es sind auch noch genug Arten der Gattung Carassius da, die weg müssen um Platz für die Moorforelle zu schaffen. Da kann man problemlos reinhauen.


Friedfisch gibt es bei uns en masse, egal ob Rotauge oder Giebel, Karausche... kommt alles super in der Frikadelle.


----------



## Relgna (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



D1985 schrieb:


> Hätte ich solche "Schonmaße" dann hätte ich wohl noch nie im Leben selbstgeangelten Fisch gegessen




Was ist selbstgeangelter Fisch [emoji3]


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Zurücksetzen oder nicht........*



Relgna schrieb:


> Was ist selbstgeangelter Fisch [emoji3]



Ob das jetzt jeder verstehen wird!? :m


----------

